# Building a stealth Super Cabinet (at least im trying)



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I am building a grow cabinet to grow for personal use and wanted to document the process so that I can get feedback on design flaws or ideas. Please feel free to leave comments, suggestions, or questions.

I feel much more confident having all you knowledgeable people in my corner. I have never built anything in my life. I promise details on build, materials, and of course lots of pics.

Criteria- 

1. Stealth - 
a) Has to be able to blend in to room.
b) Has to be reasonably quiet
c) Has to be odorless
2. Must be a cabinet design. (like the idea, safety, and ingenuity of cabs)
3. Must be at or above par with the mass produced cabinets on available by the companies that procuce them for mass sale. 
4. Reasonably priced
5. Must be fully contained (Flower, Veg, Mother, Clone) with no external hardware (such as fans, ballasts, filters, res, etc.)
6. ..and of course functional


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

My opinions/problems i see with the cabinets on the market. Well I am not knocking people purchasing them as they are great products that I am sure deliver on their promises and have the security of help line and warranties. Also they save time in terms of design and build. Many are tried and true. After begining the build i do not know if it is worth doing it myself as the cost in time must also be considered. And time is one thing in this life you cannot buy..so there are better ways I could be spending it.

SuperCloset - 
1) Poor Ventalation (in my opinion)
2) No veg/mother area (veg is really small)
3) Height of flower chamber too small
4) Monitors on external rear of cab (some models even have the filter on back of cab)
5) Poor Value
6) I am not sold on Ebb and Flow

Sunlight Sheds Cool Cab-
1) Only 18" Deep 
2) Looks cheap
3) Some external components
4) Questionable ventalation
5) Poor Value
3) Separate Veg, Flower, Clone Devices or modules.

BC Bloom box
1) Has the "What the hell is that appliance look" -aka does not blend in
2) Value (these cost mad loot)
3) Read issues with heat which leads me to believe that they have ventalation issues. 
4) Separate Veg, Flower, Clone Devices or modules.
5) I don't like the height restrictions and deep design of the flowering module.

Homegrown
1) External monitors
2) Heat issues which caused them to start selling them w/ external ACs
3) Separate Veg, Flower, Clone Devices or modules.
4) Value (have to upgrade everything to get what would be a great cabinet and that prices around 5,500 including upgrades)


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I decided on Metal cabinets from Staples.

Why metal over wood?

Perosnal preference really but my thinking is -
1) Like the look of metal over wood
2) Cool Factor
3) Blends nicely with my office (have a server cabinet I am built with the smae cabinet).
4) Easier to clean
5) Contain internal fires better, knock on wood

This the the cabinets i chose, they are available in white and black. They are 78"x36"x24". They have different models. These are actually the snadusky Elite series with the heaveir guage steel, the three point locking recessed handel doors and cost $290 a piece with free delivery. I picked up 2.

Sandusky Large-Capacity Storage Cabinet, 78"H x 36"W x 24"D, Putty at Staples®

Note: I believe SuperCloset Deluxe uses these as well but they use the cheaper model. Their model is also 6" shorter and the white may be considered an upgrade if I remeber correctly.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I wanted metal over wood for my cabinets. Really a personal preference and harder to work with. But here is my logic-
1) Cool factor
2) Look good in my office
3) Contain internal fires better

I chose two of these cabinets in white. they are Sandusky Elite. they have 3 pont locking handels(recessed), heavier guage steel, and measure 78x36x24.

Sandusky Large-Capacity Storage Cabinet, 78"H x 36"W x 24"D, Putty at Staples®


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I wanted metal over wood for my cabinets. Really a personal preference and harder to work with. But here is my logic-
1) Cool factor
2) Look good in my office
3) Contain internal fires better

I chose two of these cabinets in white. They are Sandusky Elite. They have 3 point locking handels(recessed), heavier guage steel, and measure 78h x 36w x 24d.

Cost $290 a piece at staples, so $580 total and included free delivery.

Note - SuperCloset uses these i think but use the cheaper version. they are also 72" inches tall; so these are 6" taller. If i remeber correctly they also charge an upgrade fee if you want white.

Here they are -


----------



## skippy pb (May 4, 2008)

Very nice find I will be checking these out later on, once I am a more experienced grower.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I started by mapping out my design on the insides with a Sharpie..


----------



## nickfury510 (May 4, 2008)

if you have the cash to drop 600 on 2 empty cabs you should just by the premade units....this will get costly in not only material but time...im not trying to discourage you in building....(I built my own)...but if you have little or no building experience...this can be a tough project to undertake.......


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I now need to cut. I originally tried a Dremel rotary tool but burnt up the motor as the steel is too thick. That piece of shit..loud as hell too.

I was forced to purchase a plasma cutter that i plan to sell after this on ebay. It is sweet though, cuts steel like butter...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> if you have the cash to drop 600 on 2 empty cabs you should just by the premade units....this will get costly in not only material but time...im not trying to discourage you in building....(I built my own)...but if you have little or no building experience...this can be a tough project to undertake.......


Thanks for the input Fury, wish I would have posted this ealier but I already made some progress. You are correct that it has turned into a pain in the butt. On the other hand though I was not impressed with the quality, value, and function of the prefab units....


----------



## nickfury510 (May 4, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Thanks for the input Fury, wish I would have posted this ealier but I already made some progress. You are correct that it has turned into a pain in the ass. On the other hand though I was not impressed with the quality, value, and funtion of the prefab units....


looks like you are getting off to a good start......just make sure you plan well..it sucks trying to make adjustments whith a cab full of plants....(I know from my own fuckups)...but looking good man


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I cut up a ton of shit.. I also mutilated the shelves to make my own compartments, intake covers (internal), shelves, and doors to the util division. I wont bore you all with pics of those items but have them if anyone is interested please ask...

Next I covered the entire cab in FatMat for sound insulation. I got 2 100ft rolls. Kind of costly at $260 including delivery. I put one layer all around and 3 layers around util area where fans and ducting are. I also created "pillows" in that util area by laying flatmat and hanging dense memory foam with ahesive on top of the fatmat, then one additional later of the fatmat over that. Hard to explain check out the pics...works great though. Also wrapped the ducting with a layer of the fatmat..doubled up on the 90's. Added about 45 lbs to the unit so it will be a pain to move. I will be moving to Sin City in Nov so im not looking forward to that moving these but it shall be worth it.

Note: The Fat mat site says doubling up increases sound dampening by 3. I also wonder if it affectes the heat signature. My buddy is a nuclear engineer and has a heat gun used to look at reactors. I will borrow it and report back. Don't really need the heat signature security though as I am only using 1 600 HPS with a colltube and some T5's for veg...


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 4, 2008)

this is looks like something I may end up doing over the summer in preperation for the next grow!

subscribed for further progress.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

Now I add the fans..

I am using CO2 so I wnt with a light tube. I got two S&P 200x that push 495 cfm each. One for the lightube and one for the mother chamber exhause pulling through a fan filter 33 that is rated at a max 200cfm. Which is what the 200x pulls at .75 static pressure. They are vey quiet and made of ABS plastic. What impressed me most with these were the static pressure figures. There is a thread on here devoted just to these fans. They are quiter than the panasonic whispers.

I also got a TD-100 that has 100cfm rating that will be ventalating by veg/mother area. This will be pulling through a can filter 2900 that is rated at 50cfm max..which is coicidentally the same that the fan as rated pulling a static pressure of .30.




































All fans are hooked to speedster speed controllers.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I also then added some intakes. I am using 2 6: staigh ducts. inside pained flat black and both have fantech 6" dampers. They vent in from the right side of the cab . There will be a vent painted to match the cabinet that is only 1 inch deep. Looks like the vents you see on clothes cabinets. Under the vent is a filter to stop uglies from entering the cab.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

Hung the carbon filter in veg ran some ducting. I also covered the intake with a metal box that i created from a shelf left over. I added an internal shelf that is adjustable and hung my light in veg. For the light in veg I am running a sunlight 8 light 2" T5 with veg spectrum...fits realll nice.

Over in the far right back corner is will the CO2 tank will be..essentially on top of the box over the intake exhausts. I will run to a Sentenial all in one controller with PPM. All my electonics , countinuous PH-TDS- Temp Trimeter monitors etc will be mounted in that middle shelve between the veg and fan chamber. There will be a web cam in there that will send images to my computer so i can monitor while working without opening the cabinet. That takes me to where I am today...
heya ..any suggestion on mylar or panda paper?


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I will be running a Hortiflux 600 HPS with digital ballast in a cool tube with the additional wings. People complain of the way the coll tube reflects long ways which is actaully a benefit in this set-up.

I got a hydo dual diaghram air pump with 4 out lets and order an additional 4 way splitter.

I got two 350 gallon mag drive pumps for my rubbermaid containers.

The Flower res is a rubbermaid 31 gallon. It fills the bottom nicely. I wanted to go large to keep the ph and nutes from fluctuating too much. Veg is an matching 18 gallon rubbermaid res. I ordered 3 of both so I can use different top configuartions and do res changes easily. I think I paid like $90 for all 6.

The mother area is t the right of the veg res. It is about 1 " wide and 2" foot deep and 4 feet high. I added an adjustable moveable shlve to created 2 areas of 2' high each. Hoping to hold 3 maybe 4 bonsi mothers kept in dirt for low maintence. each selve will have a 2' t5.

Any questions yet? Recommendations please? Dont want to look back and think by design sucked and I wshould have done this and that. One again I cant stress how much I have learned from this board....Thanks again guys and gals...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

Now that all my cuts have been made (16 total holes and a large 2' x 1.5' square square to join the cabs) I will add my fans.

Fans:
2 - S&P TD-200x
1 - S&P TD-100

I chose these 3 fans becasuse they are quiet and move alot of air for their size. Because I am using CO2 I am using a cooltube and need 1 fan for exhaust and one for the light. The smaller fan is for the veg chamber.

1 - TD-200x (497 cfm) -$170 will vent the 600W HPS Hortifux cooltube.

1 - TD-200x (497 cfm) -$170 will exhaust the cab through the Can Filter 33 (max 200cfm) that causes a static pressure of .75.(found this on the can filter website).

1 - TD-100 (100 cfm) - $80 will exhaust the veg/mother chamber through can filter 2900 (max 50 cfm) that cause .25 SP.

These fans a quieter than the panasonic whisper i have in my server cabinet. There is a thread here devoted to these started by SouthFlorida. The manufacturer's website has a chart with SP and what their difffernt model fans push CFM at those SPs(static pressures). It also has accuarate measurements.

I am using a Speedster as a speed control for each fan.

Note: All models over the td-150 use steel housing in blades. Except for the 200x that goes back to the ABS plastic which was a major plus for me. Plastic is supposed to be quieter and last longer.

**as far as the pictures go they are before i applied the fatmat just to make sure everything was cut and fit properly.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)




----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)




----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

this is where i am now... I hung the sun system 8 bulb 2' t5 in the veg chamber. Over on the right side on the veg you can see the shelf that creates room for Bonsai mothers (two areas that are each 2d x 1w x 2h). I hope to fit 3 or 4 mommas.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

If anyone has any ideas where my designed is flawed please share. I appreciate any help I can get. Open to all suggestions. Thanks again to everyone on roll it up. I gained all my knowledge reading all the posts(ok maybe not all but a hell of alot) one weekend.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

The co2 tank will be placed in the back right veg chaber on top of the boxed covering over the intakes (in the 1st pic below you can see the 6" duct piece i am using represent a shorter version of the co2 tank)... there is a round whole in the shelf to make room for it..

All electronics such as Sentinial CO2 controller/enviro with PPM, 2 Continuous Tri-meters for tds-ppm-temp, speed controllers, and temp/hydometer back-ups will be on that center shelf. I will have a webcam mounted inside the door so I can view the numbers from my computer.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)




----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

Intakes for both the veg and flower are 6" ducting that come in from the back of the right side of the veg chamber. They both have fantec backdraft dampers and are painted black inside the ducting. I covered the internal ducting with a box i created from an extra metal shelf from the cabinet. The plasma cutter makes these small project fun, easy and professional looking. I then insulated the cover. The outside of the box where the vents come out of have a household vent thing that is 12"x 6" rectangle. It will be painted the same color as the cab and looks like the ones on the clothes closets use for ventation. That cover will have a filter beneath it to keep the uglies out. Looks discrete! My condo is geting tore up however as I just going around see what this things I can cut with this plasma gun, have to quit with that. lol


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 4, 2008)

I am just placing items in cab for placement. It is hard to undo mistakes when working with metal.. Once it is all built I will remove everything and line it with panda paper or mylar. I have the panda paper already. I was thinking about lining everything with the panda and hanging mylar inserts on that walls where I would benefit the most from the reflective light.

1 ) Does anyone think this is a good idea with the mylar or is that really unnecassairy? I am just trying to make this closet the best i can...

2) I also need some light recommendations for my bonsai mother shelfs. Once again they shelves are each about 1' wide x 2' deep x and 2' high. I plan on using dirt for these mothers as i want to do as little maintenence as possible. Please help me with the lighting here...TY


----------



## nickfury510 (May 4, 2008)

damn fullmetal.........for a guy that hasnt built shit before you look like you are kicking ass......great job bro......


----------



## erised (May 5, 2008)

No shit nickfury, this dude has some serious skills for a first time builder!
Keep on making shit man! exclleny planning and execution, keep it up!

-e


----------



## rockfish (May 5, 2008)

Build on, man! 

Subscribed.

~Rock~


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Erised, Rockfish and Rickfury; the votes of confidence are much appreciated.

I guess the satisfaction of building something on your own adds to the reasons to go DIY over prefab.


----------



## Uninsane (May 5, 2008)

And when you have built it you can pat yourself on the back because if i say so myself thats a great grow room! ^^


----------



## RaginCajun420 (May 5, 2008)

I am also in the process of putting together the pieces for a nice grow like this. This is some definite inspiration for me. Very nice! Good luck!


----------



## LocoMonkey (May 5, 2008)

Very nice work. I have my own cab and I am always looking to make improvements for future grows. 
/subscribed


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2008)

looking great man!!!!!

i was going to build one out of a steel cab....but i found a wood cab perfect dimensions....


----------



## allcity5 (May 5, 2008)

hella of a good job u did there.


----------



## dew-b (May 5, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> I cut up a ton of shit.. I also mutilated the shelves to make my own compartments, intake covers (internal), shelves, and doors to the util division. I wont bore you all with pics of those items but have them if anyone is interested please ask...
> 
> Next I covered the entire cab in FatMat for sound insulation. I got 2 100ft rolls. Kind of costly at $260 including delivery. I put one layer all around and 3 layers around util area where fans and ducting are. I also created "pillows" in that util area by laying flatmat and hanging dense memory foam with ahesive on top of the fatmat, then one additional later of the fatmat over that. Hard to explain check out the pics...works great though. Also wrapped the ducting with a layer of the fatmat..doubled up on the 90's. Added about 45 lbs to the unit so it will be a pain to move. I will be moving to Sin City in Nov so im not looking forward to that moving these but it shall be worth it.
> 
> Note: The Fat mat site says doubling up increases sound dampening by 3. I also wonder if it affectes the heat signature. My buddy is a nuclear engineer and has a heat gun used to look at reactors. I will borrow it and report back. Don't really need the heat signature security though as I am only using 1 600 HPS with a colltube and some T5's for veg...


 to help with moving them try putting them on caster wheels.
to help with light ajustment get some threded rod & whing nuts. drill a couple of holes in a shelf a little bigger then the threded rod put plant hanging hooks on the end of the rods. to sacure the hooks use superglue in the threds of the hooks then your lights are ajustable by means of the shelf or the rods. works real good in my cab that i built.gl on your build. just rember to make the holes the same distance apart as your grow light is long. with the shelves you can make a veg & flower chamber.


----------



## whatapothead (May 5, 2008)

ok i'm just stating this fact because i had this problem. the insulation may be a heat problem. i insulated my small cab with it and had huge heat problems BUT my venting was weak. i just scanned thru at the pics and Damn man. u need to build these and sell them as tomato closets. High quality work here for sure. 

but like i said i didn't read what you had for venting but as i see for the carbon filters you are using nice fans.

best of luck to you and i as well will be keeping an eye on this. i grow in cabs as well but mine are under my stairwell for stealth factors, so i have to sog since i lose my height.

GET SOME PLANTS GROWIN haha no make sure its setup before you stick any in there. run it for a couple days and make sure your temps stay where you want them.

GLGLGLGLGLGL


----------



## oh really??? (May 5, 2008)

hmmmmm? wow thats impressive. i'll keep watching. good luck.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2008)

Awesome.... you should enter this in the grow journal contest... great photos.. I look forward to more!

iloveyou


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 5, 2008)

Loudblunts happy you checked out my build as I agree with much of what opinions you give elsewhere..any recommentation for me?

Cajun , Sane, rockfish and Loco much thanks.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 5, 2008)

Whatapothead, ty, love your set-up - looks clean and organized +rep to you sir

Heat is my biggest concern with a 600 hps in a 2x 3 x 6.5 area. So insulation worries me some too but figured it was worth the calculated risk. I have a back up plan for adding a closed AC in case heat does become an issue. Taking this fatmat off is not an option even if i wanted to. One that stuff is on it is on for good, originally designed for cars so you can imagine the adhesive properties of the glue they use.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Loudblunts happy you checked out my build as I agree with much of what opinions you give elsewhere..any recommentation for me?
> 
> Cajun , Sane, rockfish and Loco much thanks.


quite frankly, i'd be fucking honored!!!! 

well we seem to have a similar setup....minus the steel vs wood...lol

i have a flowering chamb and a mother and daughter chamber....

i've been working on it for some months now....i got so impatient...i bought a grow tent so i could start while i finish building the cab. although i ran out of money.

i'd be happy and honored to help you and answer any question i can.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 5, 2008)

dew-b said:


> to help with moving them try putting them on caster wheels.
> to help with light ajustment get some threded rod & whing nuts. drill a couple of holes in a shelf a little bigger then the threded rod put plant hanging hooks on the end of the rods. to sacure the hooks use superglue in the threds of the hooks then your lights are ajustable by means of the shelf or the rods. works real good in my cab that i built.gl on your build. just rember to make the holes the same distance apart as your grow light is long. with the shelves you can make a veg & flower chamber.


Dew-b ty for the input but im not sure i undertstad your idea for hanging the lights. I will be using i hooks with the HTG light suspenders that make them a beeze to raise and lower. Base on your description it sounds like you have large rods sticking up from your shelve and my cabinet is too small for that type of deal. My shelves are all adjustable and I already have my left cabinet as flower and my right cabinet as clone / veg / mother. LOL about the part of measuring my light holes..i may be new but not a complete ass..well maybe..


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)

I apoligize for some of the duplication of some of this thread?!?!?

I created the some posts, went back and they were gone...so I rewrote and added them again. I checked it out and it looked good for 24 hours and now today my posts that i thought disappeared are here again.

Anyone understand why this happened or what I can do to avoid it.

Sorry again


----------



## genfranco (May 6, 2008)

WOW... you know i must say that you did a very good job on this project..... what can someone like me bring to the table on this.. wow... the only thing i might agree on is the insulation deal... not sure where you live (and dont want to know) .... but where i do i had to take it off because of heat issues... i do flower at night so it keeps the temps down by about 15...(big).. during the day the only thing that runs is the vegging 4 light system with the ona exhaust on top... and two air pumps... so not too much heat during the day... 


you might not have any of these issues because of your kick ass fans...

not sure if you already mentioned or not .... but do you have a total of expenses on this?.... good luck with your grow...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2008)

as far as the insulation....you just will have to push two strong independent ventilation setup....

well so i think.

i would have a fan strictly for intake, no passive. a fan for any HID lighting & a fan strictly for the cab itself.


how much did you lay down for that plasma cutter? seems like a cool tool to add to the collection....but i know that bitch is pricey!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 6, 2008)

calculate the cfms needed for the cab and go with a fan MORE THAN your needed cfms


keep HID lighting in some sort of cooltube or variation....should have no problems!!!!


----------



## spitfire526 (May 6, 2008)

I think its awesome that your building your own... I love the feeling that i made something with my own two hands...Even if its easier to buy a prefab 1


----------



## specialkayme (May 6, 2008)

Fat Mat doesn't really give you as big of an insulation problem as you might immagine. It does insulate some, but once you paint it flat white you are good to go. Just leaving it the way it is, for some reason turns your grow box into one of those solar ovens you made in elementary school to cook a hot dog (anyone? shoebox lined with aluminum foil? anyone?), and fries your plants. Painting it solves the problem. It does require like 4 or 5 coats of paint in order to be really effective, but you can tell the difference after the first coat. 

Personally, I would recomend against mylar in this cab. If you have probably noticed when you applied the fat mat, it's nearly impossible to get it to lye flat. Roll the shit out of it if you want, there are always little crinks and wrinkles in it. Once you add mylar those little wrinkles will be in the mylar too. Those little wrinkles will create hot spots. Painting is cheaper, easier, and solves some heat issues too. Just my two cents and personal experiences though.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input... as far as the fatmat I agree it has potential to be a problem. Sounds like specialkayme used this stuff before because he knows how much of a pain to roll completely flat it is. The thing with insulation is that it doesnt generate heat, it just keeps heat in or out. That being said, if I have a reflective material it shouldnt absorb much of the light to turn it to heat...i hope. So it sounds like mylar has to be flat and whit paint paint etc doesnt refract the light as directly it kind of disperses it back? I hung up a bit of the Panda paper to see if you guys thought it would work. It is not perfectly flat though. i included a picture.



Plasma cutter was 650 and i have another project i want to use it for. I have 3 21" connected monitors and I want to make my own wall hanging stand thing. Trying to buy it? lol ..I will probably sell it on ebay to recoup some of the money back... I will never use it after a week from now.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)

Some more stuff came in today..getting excited. Want the build to be over though.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)




----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)

So please help me out with the question

Will that Panda paper with the application you see above be sufficient. I can easily swap it out if not. I think i have mylar coming in the mail but dont remember...maybe ill just use it to cook the hotdogs as you suggested...lol

Not sure on the total price tag yet.. I will figure it out when im done and provide a breakout of individual costs. I would say somewhere in the middle as far as price though..more than some people spend and less than what other spend. lol


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)

Another question please

When i have the cool tube installed, is it cool to pull the air through it? I know the fan was desinded to pull but could probably push as it is almost 500 cfm.. Just worried about the heat going through the fan.

and

The cool tube mounting again, will the air come in the side the bulb is mounted? Or the open side of the bulb?


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2008)

Truly an impressive start to what i'm sure will be one of the finest cabs i have ever seen.
[email protected]


----------



## nickfury510 (May 6, 2008)

the panda film is good..i would leave it how you have it now...and you can push or pull through the fan...personally i pull the heat.....the heat wont hurt it.......


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Fury.. so it is in fact flat enough?


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 6, 2008)

Password, thanks for the compliment... you have a hell of a cab yourself.. I actually saved a few to look at before i started and one was yours I planned on using for refrence.


----------



## specialkayme (May 6, 2008)

Panda is fine. I personally choose flat white paint only because it is easier in my opinion. But whatever. Just don't do mylar.


----------



## nickfury510 (May 6, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Thanks Fury.. so it is in fact flat enough?


..yeah its good....tthe white will not throw heat spots...the mylar will if it has to many creases and wrinkles in it......


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 7, 2008)

It's been decided... this will be my next stealth grow. You're work is really inspiring, maybe before you sell that plasma cutter you should consider holding on to it and making a couple batches, I'd be #1 on your list as a customer to buy it  Good luck with the rest of the construction!


----------



## genfranco (May 7, 2008)

Hey Dude, Well im not a veteran in growing ... however... I have seen post after post about the reflection deal..... Most people say that the tin foil will cook .... and that the emergency blankets wont work... and that mylar if it has wrinkles it will create hot spots....

But i must say.... The tin foil i can maybe see ... i use emergency blankets ...and although im sure its not as reflective as mylar... and it has alot of wrinkles.... i have not seen any burning or anything... Im not in the final stage.... so i dont know if they mean the buds.... but i wouldnt thinksooo....


Some hightimes dude. stated that the best reflective would be flat white paint... if you see the pros... they just have the walls white..........
I would think that not hanging anything on the walls of the cab would make it easier to maintain... In my cab ..... I firt tried and stick carpet padding to everything... i wrapped the walls ceiling and floor with the stuff... took me forever to cut and past and blah blah... then i put the emergency blankets over that.... I eneded up taking the shit down.... 1 ... it would make my room about 5 degrees hotter.... cry and thats no good in my cab... i have a 400 hps and a bunch of fans... and now its all good.... I ripped all that shit out... and ended up just wrapping some cardboard walls i made... The cardboard was alot easier to work with and it stuck to the walls better.... 

I spray my plants alot... foil feed... besides the hydro of course... and i have to say.... after some months of the rooms getting wet and touched and well you know.. used ... I have decided that in my next grow i will try and just paint the walls of the cab White and be done with it.... I dont want anything in the cab anymore that can mold when it gets wet.... And it just does.... 

So best of luck man.... Seems like flat white paint is the winner.



nickfury510 said:


> ..yeah its good....tthe white will not throw heat spots...the mylar will if it has to many creases and wrinkles in it......


----------



## genfranco (May 7, 2008)

hey man... in my setup i have a fan sucking air in at the begining of the cab... the it goes into the reflector... at the other end of the reflector (still in the patch) .. i mounted a 4 inch muffin fan inside the duct... WOW>>... big differencein the temps... although I also added another fan in a duct on the outside sucking air out right next to the light as well... so not sure if its was because of both or just the inside one...

I think that the one i installed outside the light drawing air out of the flowering room made a huge difference when i have my hands in there... Hope this helps man... let me know if you just need a pic to explain...m doctor says i should medicate heavily and its taking its toll..heheheh..... 




FullMetalJacket said:


> Another question please
> 
> When i have the cool tube installed, is it cool to pull the air through it? I know the fan was desinded to pull but could probably push as it is almost 500 cfm.. Just worried about the heat going through the fan.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

i would paint flat white.

yes, you can pull thru the cooltube. some people advise it...some people advise against it.


its all about setting it up and what works best for you. which keeps temps in check, etc etc

on that trimeter....you may want to keep another one on deck. i've heard numerous reports about that trimeter failing.


----------



## nickfury510 (May 7, 2008)

why would you line your cab with cardboard....wouldnt that create mold and fungus when the cardboard gets wet and dries over and over again.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 7, 2008)

who suggested cardboard? lol


----------



## genfranco (May 7, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> why would you line your cab with cardboard....wouldnt that create mold and fungus when the cardboard gets wet and dries over and over again.....



Well not just cardboard.... I mean.. you cut out the pieces for the walls... Whatever size you want.. and then wrap them up with mylar or emergency blanket..or whatever... I have it like that and the cardboard doesnt get wet.... well at least for now... I did make sure that there were no rips in the wrap..... But like i said...i think im just going to paint the metal white... or hell maybe just leave it be...


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 7, 2008)

This is awesome, Well Done!


----------



## egg shen (May 7, 2008)

And i thot mine was badass! Sweet cabbies!


----------



## southfloridasean (May 7, 2008)

Excellent build out Full Metal. Very nice work.


----------



## HATCH (May 7, 2008)

Say Brother, Great Cabinet!!!! You have soon Great Idea's!!!!

All I can Say, Is Fill It Up with BUD'S, EH!!!!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## nickfury510 (May 7, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Well not just cardboard.... I mean.. you cut out the pieces for the walls... Whatever size you want.. and then wrap them up with mylar or emergency blanket..or whatever... I have it like that and the cardboard doesnt get wet.... well at least for now... I did make sure that there were no rips in the wrap..... But like i said...i think im just going to paint the metal white... or hell maybe just leave it be...


 
lol....ok i gotcha...that makes more sense....my top cab is wraped in mylar and my bottom cab is painted flat white...(i was going to wrap the bottom also but i had to shove some clones in there before i was able to) they both run the same light and have the same rate and abundance of growth....flat white is the way to go.......


----------



## erised (May 7, 2008)

once again, great skills my man.
+rep


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 8, 2008)

Phat!! Subscribed!!! 

Hey i got a q for you, hows that sound doing with the fatmat and all, I also have the td - 200 s&p model, wondering how it sounds in a cab..


----------



## SimpleSimon (May 8, 2008)

Fantastic planning and execution Fullmetal!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

upinchronic1 said:


> Phat!! Subscribed!!!
> 
> Hey i got a q for you, hows that sound doing with the fatmat and all, I also have the td - 200 s&p model, wondering how it sounds in a cab..


i see you found your way over here....


you love me


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i see you found your way over here....
> 
> 
> you love me


I admidt it, get on over here!

Yeah almost exactly my situation, kind of funny, i have a 6foot high by 3 foot wide utily cab with the same fan! Great to base my set up off! All exept for that pricy ass fatmat,, how do you do it fullmetal jacket? You must have a gold mine!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 8, 2008)

well at first we were going to get dynamat....but a few others found that fatmat was cheaper

i think specialkayme found the cheaper stuff or maybe it was fullmetal jacket


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. This Panda film is the hardest part especially with the wierd angles by the doors of the cabinets. I just want to take my time on this piece as i would hate to make it this far and have it look like crap.

As far as the fans and fatmat...I really just put it on there for extra stealth but i don't really think it's necessairy. I would say wrapping the ducting in it is where you will probably get the best bang for your buck..

Did you get the TD-200 or the TD-200x? I have the 200X and the housing and blades are made of ABS plastic.. The 200 is made of metal.. difference is probably small if any at all. As you already discovered the fans are near silent it is just that airflow that is loud. I assure you you went with the right fan though as I see alot of recommendations for the Panasonic Whisper and this is quieter. As far as in the other thread saying id doesn't pull through carbon filters well is BS. If you look at the PDF it tells you what the CFM is decreased to at any specefic SP. So anyway the noise is from the air movement and I have a few ideas. One being the inside of the duct. My duct is vey short after the fan obviously so i can reach inside. I plan on making it smooth as possible. Also air blowing agains a straigt edge that stops creates noise. I will test different methods of dampening the air at the end of the duct with different inserts. When i actually put a towel over it, the towel blew up into the air and stayed there hovering and there was practically no noise. It was kind of cool. I was just messing around though and i cant obviously use that as my solution.

I definitely don't have a Gold mine as someone stated earlier. I just feel it is better to do something right the first time. And as far as people complaining about the budgeting of their grows..I completely understand; but I cannot think of a better investment if you care to look at it as such.

I will be getting the ducting for the cool tube on Saturday and should have most of the cabinet up by then. I will post some more pics for sure. Im still waiting on the C02 controller and such.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 8, 2008)

What are some ways I can mount the intake of the cool tubes 6" flexible ducting to the side of the cab? I would hast just to tape it up, but im sure that would work...

Also if you look at the cool tube in my previous pics while it is in the cabinet..it looks really long ..its 27". Should I take an inch or two off of each end?


----------



## specialkayme (May 8, 2008)

When I went to buy dynamat online, I thought that is what I was getting, but after I read the fine print (after I already purchased it) I found it was FatMat. I said fuck it and went with it anyway. Cheaper than dynamat, but I can't say if it works as well or better than it, I have never used dynamat. 

I think FullMetalJacket and I found it at the same time. Still sweet stuff, if only the blue decals didn't rub off on your hand


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 8, 2008)

SpecialKayme you actually turned me on to the fatmat, so I am blaming you if it doesnt work ...lol

No but really i do apprciate the idea, ty

I saw you using it on SouthFlorida's thread on the S&P fans. I went by Mattman0217 at that time but created an new account to start fresh..


----------



## nickfury510 (May 8, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> What are some ways I can mount the intake of the cool tubes 6" flexible ducting to the side of the cab? I would hast just to tape it up, but im sure that would work...
> 
> Also if you look at the cool tube in my previous pics while it is in the cabinet..it looks really long ..its 27". Should I take an inch or two off of each end?


i would use duct tape...........a whole bunch of duct tape


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 8, 2008)

LOL , you serious? I would hate to spend all this time on asthetics to just do that...but if thats the best way... i guess i could cover it with white tape after the aluminum and duct tape...


----------



## nickfury510 (May 8, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> LOL , you serious? I would hate to spend all this time on asthetics to just do that...but if thats the best way... i guess i could cover it with white tape after the aluminum and duct tape...


if you want to be real clean you can use water heater straps an screw them through the cab with self tapping screws...or drill in about 3 or 4 eye bolts and use tie wire to hang it.....but both require drilling through the cab and sealing up the screw holes to keep it sound and sell proof....


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 8, 2008)

Good idea...TY.. i may also be able to find something metal that is round like that and use it as a flange and use the J&B welding solution to attach to my cab...

I hate drilling man


----------



## brettearl (May 8, 2008)

i built one similer to that it has worked out fine no one has ever found out what goods r inside lol


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 8, 2008)

Sounds good Brett..have any pics to share bro.. would love some ideas..


----------



## HATCH (May 8, 2008)

Prop's Bro, You have done a Most Exellent Job with the Metal. You have Mad Skill's.

Good Luck.


----------



## genfranco (May 9, 2008)

wow... So i never had read all of the pages and stuff... but ..a plasma cutter... holy shit man.. how much does something like that run.... I did all my cuts with a 19.99 black and decker saw....







you get some steel blades for another 19.99 max.. and your done... But having one of those plasma cutter around could be handy... like i said... whats the price of one of those..... 

Oh yeah.. you havea bucnh of people in this thread alone that would buy a cab from you... maybe you can build one or two and get back your money ... good job man..


----------



## genfranco (May 9, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Oh yeah.. you havea bucnh of people in this thread alone that would buy a cab from you... maybe you can build one or two and get back your money ... good job man..


It takes longer to grow than to build cabs.... hehehehe


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 9, 2008)

The plasma was 650, I dont plan on keeping it. I comes with 3 sets of "consumeables" and I didnt even put a dent in one with all the cutting i did.

I tries a dremel XPR rotary tool and the Dremel jig saw attachment.

After they didn't work I tried a dewalt jigsaw with the carbide metal blade. I hopped up and down, this steel is pretty thick. I think it may work on the 24 guage cabinets better though.

Trust me when i say that i didnt want the plasma...maybe someone more skilled with tools could have worked better with the saw than myself.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

heres mine. built it with a friend in 3 days days

















cheers
-jason


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 9, 2008)

Before buying a plasma cutter I looked around to rent one. You can rent one for like 30 bones for 2-3 days at some welding/rental shops. They just didnt rent them around my area unfortunately but definitely something to consider if you will be working with metal.. Just plan accordingly so you only need it those 3 days...

I will be following up with my progress soon and will post some final thoughs or recommendations that would have saved me a headache...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 9, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> heres mine. built it with a friend in 3 days days
> 
> pic
> pic
> ...


 
Sweet cab Jason. Nice and clean bro. Are those passive intakes in the bottom? What are those fans inside on the floor?

Alos I am aware you are not supposed to push through a carbon filter...but you can. Doesnt make that big of a difference... Since you already have the custing and fans outside the cab i would do the same for the filter...looks like you would gain alot of wasted height...almost 1/3 of your cab... just some food for theought and my opinion. Thanks for the post ...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

yes indeed 10 inch passive intakes
those are just the 2 oscillating fans
they just look fancy hehehe
check out my grow journal in my signature to see some results from my cab!!
-jason


----------



## genfranco (May 9, 2008)

Dude.. that is a nice cab... but that BS you have there on the floor i would rip out.... check out the pics of cabs that are in use and youll see that the more room the better on the bottom....I dont know man... simple 5 dollar desk fans work great for small cab areas...I just dont see those being practical.....



Maybe hanging upside down on the sides of the light.. (closer to the walls).. so the air si blowing towards the center of the cab... (which you want to have air blowing across the tops... ) sorry if i sound like an ass... it just seems that you put alot of good work towards something that isnt going to be practical... measure twice...cut once... 



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> yes indeed 10 inch passive intakes
> those are just the 2 oscillating fans
> they just look fancy hehehe
> check out my grow journal in my signature to see some results from my cab!!
> -jason


----------



## rockfish (May 9, 2008)

I'm interested in how you are light proofing your intake ventilation. I am interested in constructing a stealth cab. but I am a bit baffled on how to set-up the intake and keep it light proof and stealth. 

Really nice build, Man!

Thanks,
~Rock~


----------



## nickfury510 (May 10, 2008)

rockfish said:


> I'm interested in how you are light proofing your intake ventilation. I am interested in constructing a stealth cab. but I am a bit baffled on how to set-up the intake and keep it light proof and stealth.
> 
> Really nice build, Man!
> 
> ...


use abs 45s and angle them down on the backside of your cab or the air will flow fine and the light wont reflect off of the black abs.........not my idea I got it off of here and it works great in my cab....


----------



## SimpleSimon (May 10, 2008)

I fucking love the innovation on this site. We should just all build rockets....

rockets that you can grow pot in.....


----------



## rockfish (May 11, 2008)

Hey thanks, Nick. 
I had seen that method on here before also. I may end up giving that a try, but I was hoping not to have anything jutting off the back or sides of the cab. I may just have the 45's positioned on the inside of the cab, but then they will be taking up space inside... 

Still trying to work out the kinks, but threads like this one and everyone's kind help are greatly appreciated!

~Rock~


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Alright, progress time, spent about 12 hours yesterday working away.

Cut some more ducting...







Almost all of my equipent is here... cant wait to get rid of these boxes...







Painted my door locking mechanisms..












Painted inside of ducting black...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

More painting...

Paint i used is Krylon. Flat White Epoxy, Flat White Plastic binding, Flat Black Epoxy, Cabinet Color Epoxy. Painted different layers between watching some GOLF players championship...






Painted the register for my intsakes






Painted top of Venting for the 1/8 inch that protrudes the top...






Painted the Can Filter






Painted by brown and black light fixtures white with the pastic binding flat white color..


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Now the doors....

Lined doors with thePanda Paper...






Simple way to seal the veg chamber....
















Added some weather stripping to door area of cabients...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Final install of the fans, and ducting...

veg chamber exhaust td-100 fan pulling though can filer 2900






Flower side exhaust td-200x pulling through can filter 33






Light Cooling Flower Room- td-200x pulling through 600hps 6" cooltube 












Around the other side......


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Added the ligh...tight fit but works well... I used screwducting attachments things in case i want to swap my HPS easily for MH or replacement...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

On to veg.. 

Covered everything in panda or painted







Added some goods... That silver ducting back right corner is just representing where by C02 tank will go...







This little box will house my dual diapram air pump for both veg and mother. 






2 sets of these


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Forgot my intakes...

view from top w/ cover installed...





Flower intake....





Guts... bottom to flower..top is the veg... Raised in the center on purpose to force closure of the dampners when exhause is not running..





View from the outside...There is a filterette filter under that register to keep my air coming in clean.. Also blocks light....





Below the register looking in. You can see my dampners are closed....


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 11, 2008)

damn its lookins so nice, its def. going to be worth some $ when your done. When your done with it, ebay that shit!! 

Hey i have a q to throw at you, how much quieter is the 100 model blower? Or atleast try to answer, ik relating sounds is relatable to the special olimpics..


----------



## nickfury510 (May 11, 2008)

rockfish said:


> Hey thanks, Nick.
> I had seen that method on here before also. I may end up giving that a try, but I was hoping not to have anything jutting off the back or sides of the cab. I may just have the 45's positioned on the inside of the cab, but then they will be taking up space inside...
> 
> Still trying to work out the kinks, but threads like this one and everyone's kind help are greatly appreciated!
> ...


glad i could help........i have mine sticking into the cab instead of out i did 2 2" intakes one on the left and right and angled in such a way that they dont take up much space....


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

This is where i am now..did some initial testing on noise, temp, and lighting. Some more pics of the current status are below..


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

In the next week hopefully i will have time to add the electric devices like tri-mter, CO2 evriro control, temp/hum monitors, etc.

Also I need to build my grow mediums. Not sure weather hydro or aero yet... May start a dirt grow while i do those..not sure yet..I just got 6 strains of seeds.

Will also test with different techinques to reduce fan noise, temp, blocking light from getting out, etc...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Once again, i appreciate everyones support and advice. Please keep the advice coming as I want to make this a good cab as i previuosly stated....

I will reread the posts and answer any questions I can here shortly, been kind of short of time and a few of the questions i dont have good viable answers to ...YET...

Late


----------



## nickfury510 (May 11, 2008)

dammit full metal.........after this grow is done im tearing down my cab and starting over...you did friggin great....


----------



## rockfish (May 11, 2008)

I agree with Nick! 

FMJ this cab looks kick ass! What are your initial findings from the test runs you've been doing? How are temps? Airflow seem OK?

Where did you find those dampers for the intake vents? They are a nice addition.

Thanks for all of the details! I look forward to seeing some plants in that cadillac cab!

~Rock~


----------



## SnoFleezy (May 11, 2008)

ya for sure once i fuck with this rubbermaid im gonna try n build
first time building first time growing 
im gonna have to try make some shit like that


----------



## kushmonster (May 11, 2008)

I have 1 question as far as the plasma cutter goes, could'nt you have used a jigsaw with a bi-metal blade, cause I know for damn sure that plasma cutter wasnt cheap!!!


----------



## Revolution101 (May 11, 2008)

This cab looks like the sweetest cab I've ever seen. Propz + Rep for sure!


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 11, 2008)

oh god...i just popped the biggest chubby checkin out that cab.

congratz man! looks wayy better than the commercial cabs.

quick question though, are you going to be able to raise/lower the cooltube?


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comps

The dampers are fantec 6". they were like 15-20 bucks each.. Definitely worth it though. Keeps the air/smell in when the exhauset is off. Also keeps the light out when the light during night. I am using C02 so i needed them to keep that in as well as the C02 sinks. When the c02 is added the air in the cab needs to go somewhere so the thought is that the oxygen/nitrogen air will only be able to exit out the carbon filter essentailly being passivly pushed by the addition of the C02.

I will report on temps, noise shortly but I already know from initial testing that they wont be an issue. Both of my large fans pull 478 cfm. One dedicated to cool tube and one for exhaust through carbon for the flower chamber. Being that the dimensions of flower are 3x2x6.5 and if you subtract sq ft for the res..Im looking at like 33sq ft of air. Although my fan is rated for 478 i run it at about 310 which with the addition of the can filter 33 carbon filter reduces it to 200. The can filter max recommended is 200 so it can scrub the air properly. So if it runs at 200 cfm I can clear the flower chamber in 10 seconds. All fans are on fan controolers though so i will not be maxing them... The veg chamber exhaust /intake is completely independent and is alos overkill. I will report on testing in more detail later.

Funny you mention moving the light tube..You have a good eye bro...Yes it will be adjustable with the same light movers from HTG you see above my T5. I broke the ones for my cooltube. They have a black ring around the bootom that I thought was intended to remove so you can bypass the pully mechism to gain the 4-5 inches of extra height. That was not the case ..IF YOU REMOVE THAT RING TEH THING FLIES APART IN A MILLION PIESCES. So I will replace the set I broke for the cooltube. What is is hanging by now is my own circumvention of the HTG hangers to gain that 4-5" in case it is needed. So I will use them HTG hangers with my own ring rig in for max flexibility. I do not have this problem for the T5 because of the carbon filter above it, i can always spare that 4-5 inches. I still have 25" of room between the top of my rubbermaid and the bottom of the T5 in vef.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Plasma cutter was 650. I tried a bi-metal blade on a new jigsaw and it sucked. I then tried a carbide blade and it worked so-so for straight lines but was noisey, messy and took forever. Curring 4-6-8" holes was nerly impossible with a jig saw with metal of this thickness. If you get cheaper cabient maybe. I may have been able to pull it off as the top of the line jigsaw and blade i got was only like 130 so would have saves me 500 bucs. But I wanted somethin that wasnt hacked to hell, i think the plasma cutter makes it look professional. 

The plasma cutter also enabled me to sear(for bend points) the metal to make by vent cover, shelves etc.. Everything isn by box is made from metal from the extra shelves.

Either way..i dont build shit so i would want to sell the jigsaw and plasma cutter after the project. Plasma cutters are in higher demand and it is hardly used. I feel I can get at least 500 for it when i sell it. I returned the jigsaw to home depot and ate the cost of the blades. So my bottom line would be 150 and with the time i saved and quality of cuts it was well with it.

Also you can rent these at some welding shops I hear. None in my area had them however.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

What really bothers me about the mass produced cabs is the way the target newbs. They dont gear any self contained cabs towards anyone novice or above. You can tell they target newbs because they claim stealth and "have a veg area" but they are veg/clone usually useless do to their design. An what about mothers?

In their larger ones i see they have 2 large flower areas instead of an area for veg and mother. If I wanted a ton of plants i probably wouldn't be trying to grow in a cabinet...If anyone has seen a fully contained stealth cabinet for sale please let me know. I looked everywhere. I know bloombox sells different modules but i dont want modules.. Plus like i stated before Bllobox has that "what the hell is that thing" factor isf someone sees it...

Then once these newbs get their cab and they get a mother or want to veg they figure out they need another area..so they put them in their closet, sit them in their room, or some other less than ideal space without proper smell control, ventation, locks etc. Over half of the posts about mass produced cabs i see people say the ventalation is not strong enough (so they leave the door open..lol). Then their entire stealth is gone and they have been had by the clever advertising.. Just pisses me off because it happened to a friend, many on here, and almost to me.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

One more post of ranting and ill stop...

I hate buidling things and think my time is more valuable than doing so.. I would have happily paid a 1500 markup for a complete cab with namebrand components. I just haven't seen one out there as i previously stated. I hear some people saying that "i looked up prices and im only paying 500 more than it would have cost me to due it on my own...". But what they fail to see is you would have done it differently to better meet your needs and not use cheap junk china made equipment specifcally made and sold to these mass producers in quanity that still enables them to throw claim numbers around. People see threads of peoples first grow in the cabinets and they are successful so think they are good..But if you look at their subsequent grows you see how they make changes, upgrades, additions, or junk it all together.

Someone who has a felony, criminal convictions, or has trouble finding employment could make a killing. Hell even if you made less than 75,000-100,000 USD a year i would look into buidling cabs. There are individuals with money out there that will gladly spend money for quality products... Often times the people with money are in the business world and look at it as an investment. And growing, even for personal use, has a tremendous ROI (return on investment). 

It is not like other industries where you have to compete with powerhouses that own market share and have endless resources to spend on development and advertising. Most people look on these forums before purchasing a cabinet/growing device etc. Claims coming from experts such and other owners or experts in this forum have alot more weight than some claims on a vendors website... Do you see how many people read these threads and dont say say anything? All these "lurkers" are potential customers". I know because i did it and do it before every purchase i make... These forums are almost like the cnet of growing products.

That being said you can spend 1000 on tools and build a cab. Keep your day job and sell the first few at cost to get some attention.. You can make a cab in a spare bedroom. Once you do a few look into getting some mass quanity discouts(which are huge in this arena) and continue on. Maybe even buy some advertising on RIU to support the site..Just dont start buidling shit like these other companies and be transparent. Hell I will buld you a free website with all the bells and whistles just because im pissed i was forced to build a cabinet myself...

Trust me if i didnt have a successful career and lack of building skills (dont even need them though, building cabs isnt difficult). Especially since there is no competetion out there and the way law reform seems to be taking place. I mean simple economics here. I think like 12 states have medical marijuana laws in the US right now and some are decriminalizing marijuana to a certain extent. Soon other states will be following suit and growth rate of deman is exponential... Some people may argue that why spend that ampount on a cabinet when you cabn buld a whole grow room etc". Most people dont want that much weed because they would never sell. Maybe they arent willing to take the risk of selling, or perhaps their careers are just much more lucrative, or maybe they just hate growing things. For whatever the reason many people just want a system for personal use that is discrete and cuts in to their everyday lives as little as possible. These new "medical marijuana users" will want easy to use cabinets and other growing mediums for personal use...

thats just IMHO

maybe the sterotype about stoners being lazy is true..lol

I see filthyFletch builds some quality shit for cheap and even sells to his local growshops.. A market i didnt previously mention. I have yet to see him build a fully contained unit( although i am certain he could and it would be pretty badass)


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

how much are they


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> filthyfletch is a fake.


What does that mean?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2008)

yea i would like to know as well how filthyfletch is a fake


----------



## southfloridasean (May 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea i would like to know as well how filthyfletch is a fake


Sounds like some shit is bout to pop off.  I got my helmet on cuz shits about to hit the fucking roof. lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 11, 2008)

has someone directed filthyfletch towards this thread


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> has someone directed filthyfletch towards this thread


I haven't..i don't waste my time on shit like that...that is why I asked what a "fake" was. 

I judge people on RIU about what I have learned from the or from the enjoyment I have gained from reading their posts/threads. I feel that is what RIU is a place to share ideas, success, and failures. All of which I feel FilthFletch is a model member at doing.

If anyone wants to talk shit talk shit on the people who have "give me reps if....". The same ones that just try to get a better status under their names who waste my time and others time. Who repeat bullshit or state the obvious... Otherwise leave the model members alone or do it by PM instead of spreading you garbage to others who have limited exposure to this forum and don't know what context you are spitting shit from your mouth with..like a pussy spreading "rumor".

Not directed at you southKorea..just in general..


----------



## Revolution101 (May 11, 2008)

well it seems as though he edited his comment anyways... I just want to see this cab full of reefer! lol


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

eyeneye have seen filthyfletch help plenty a people he helped ii with a question i i had...so stop all the fuckery talk and the say say bout the man if the man is not present....and yes ii talk to whomever said it and in general....now salute the natty general...lol...and dont say what u dont mean cuz which ever pussy said it edited waht they said bet ii wont edit this...lol....directed to southkoreanloc or what ever the bomba boi name is...


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> I just want to see this cab full of reefer! lol




HELL YEAH!!!!

....and having built my Jeep from scratch and knowing that plasma cutter would be kick ass, I tip my hat to you for building a cabinet that called for it's use.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

hey bro. fullmetal no hate man i come in peace.
i like you too dude.
you're my friend for the least bit of it


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> eyeneye have seen filthyfletch help plenty a people he helped ii with a question i i had...so stop all the fuckery talk and the say say bout the man if the man is not present....and yes ii talk to whomever said it and in general....now salute the natty general...lol...and dont say what u dont mean cuz which ever pussy said it edited waht they said bet ii wont edit this...lol....


I think they already handled it


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

getting ini point across i dont like how people say say in the chat rooms...so imma let my opinion be stated filthyfletch goes out his way to help people in the threads...and so on and so on but yea it is IRIE


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> eyeneye have seen filthyfletch help plenty a people he helped ii with a question i i had...so stop all the fuckery talk and the say say bout the man if the man is not present....and yes ii talk to whomever said it and in general....now salute the natty general...lol...and dont say what u dont mean cuz which ever pussy said it edited waht they said bet ii wont edit this...lol....directed to southkoreanloc or what ever the bomba boi name is...


You sound petty tuff on message boards..lol..goof

edit: just saw you last comment and know you were joking before...


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

...lol...iI Was Jus Sayin Alot Of People Go Out There Way To Say Say Bout Someone Else...when Theres No Need..THEM take it back and all..why talk with a donkey jaw bone...Did I Scare U Full Metal...lol..ahhhh Im Sorry...that Wasnt Even My Tuff Voice


----------



## southfloridasean (May 11, 2008)

Dread getting ready to kill some shit up in here. lol


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

chuck the fuckery...back to the thread ure cabinet looks irie...keep upnup the good work im subscibed...pass eyeneye the chalice ii fling way all malice...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 11, 2008)

Thanks bro..have some good ideas for the rest of it i think. 

any suggestions on medium i shoud use. I don't want dirt...Im not stck on the rubbermaids either...i am open to suggestions


----------



## southfloridasean (May 11, 2008)

Full metal stick with the hydroton. Its PH neutral & you wont have to worry with the crazy PH swings that rockwool gives. I also noticed that the oasis cubes are also ph neutral. Im learning that alot of growers prefer them for this other than rockwool.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

Take a look at Earl's Space Shuttle


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

eyeneye would say go with soiless mix and keep it as organic as possible...ii am not a fan of n-e hydoponic ii might try one plant worth of the fuckery not puttin ne 1 setup down jus iman opinion soiless is the way to go if not soil...worm castings,perlite etc.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> eyeneye would say go with soiless mix and keep it as organic as possible...ii am not a fan of n-e hydoponic ii might try one plant worth of the fuckery not puttin ne 1 setup down jus iman opinion soiless is the way to go if not soil...worm castings,perlite etc.



I am really and honestly just curious........Do you really talk, think and write like this......or are you just going out of your way to type this way??


----------



## Revolution101 (May 11, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> I am really and honestly just curious........Do you really talk, think and write like this......or are you just going out of your way to type this way??


+1 Thinking the same thing... no offense, but it's one way to speak with slang or in a way like that, and it's one thing to not know english well, but if you can type and know somewhat proper grammar you should use it. I don't speak the way I type but typing with somewhat proper english makes it so much easier to read and understand. To be honest, I'm not trying to insult, but I couldn't understand a single one of your posts.


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

lol...yea ii actually do...never went to school so never went to puter class and never really owned a computer....nevr heard a dreadlock speak?...lol...eyeneye jah n i i n jah thats why ii say i in all i words..dont use babylon grammer u understand ii overstand...but u could skip dreads box if ya like baldhead...as i would say,lol


----------



## southfloridasean (May 11, 2008)

Thats real talk, I know plenty of Rastas, with the real congo locks (real rastas not the dreads with the shape up) & I dont think they would even write some shit like that. Seems like a little bit of overkill.


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

ilocks is jus like thse bushmen u speak of..ii killed the barber
i over me and mine...as i would say but nice cabinet...will be looking in2 the plasma cutter...u gotta lot 2 say bout the dread baldhead


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

wat made u chi chi men get on wat u think ii am neway i wonder...and wat bushman u kno wit a puter?


----------



## southfloridasean (May 11, 2008)

Why you gotta go there with the "chi chi" man talk "Ras" (U probably aint even no rasta bee). All were trying to sayis that even though you may talk like that dont mean u have to type that like that. Their are lots of individuals with lack of education so whats your point. That doesnt mean their going to type like it though. All my peeps are from the carribbean some aint even graduate high school & speak that real dialect shit but I know for one thing they know how to write or type a sentence.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

I would think just because an accent makes someone sound different, the words of the language are still the same. 

Like even though there are many people who pronounce "ask" as "ax", "water" "wudder" I'm pretty sure they know how it is spelled.


----------



## southfloridasean (May 11, 2008)

sgtpeppr said:


> I would think just because an accent makes someone sound different, the words of the language are still the same.
> 
> Like even though there are many people who pronounce "ask" as "ax", "water" "wudder" I'm pretty sure they know how it is spelled.


 
Basically. Babylonburn just trying to play that ignorant shit.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 11, 2008)

I'm sure the rastas love that representation.


----------



## babylonburn (May 11, 2008)

ii already say when ii speak and spell iits in a diff fashion...batty man southfl/sgtchichi...just a soundboys,ii got who knows how many boxes all spellin the same..skip the box


----------



## Revolution101 (May 12, 2008)

I feel bad, I think this topic got hijacked... but still, haven't figured out a single one of your posts. I don't know if you are getting mad at these people bashing your talk or what. I don't mean to hate, I just really can't tell what it says.


----------



## babylonburn (May 12, 2008)

ii dont get mad iits the internet im on the outernet...light the chalice throw way all malice


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 12, 2008)

Babylonburns typing/grammer is not this bad in all his comments so it is for show..but whatever.


----------



## southfloridasean (May 12, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Babylonburns typing/grammer is not this bad in all his comments so it is for show..but whatever.


Have you made up your mind what medium youll be using Fullmetal?


----------



## ORECAL (May 12, 2008)

damn dude, the cab looks like it's coming along really well....... good job. your planning is paying off.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2008)

fmj....what system/method are you using?


may i persuade you to use rapidrooters to hold the seed/clone and use canna coco medium

i just ran an experiment running coco in an aero setup!


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 12, 2008)

Interested LoudBlunts...have any links so I can read up more on it?


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 12, 2008)

Kick ass build man, +Rep might have motivated me to do the same.... wait nah, I'll order that DarkRoom baby


----------



## mstrymxer (May 12, 2008)

whens the grow start


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 12, 2008)

mstrymxer said:


> whens the grow start


Ditto

Whats the ETG (estimated time of grow) man?


----------



## jjar7266 (May 12, 2008)

Great job!! looks like you knew what you were doing. or at least knew what you wanted.

How about some more pics.


----------



## budled (May 12, 2008)

so what was the final cost of everything ? the jumbo cab i looked at was something like 3-4000 for everthing and its a monster at 8ft tall and 8ft wide and 24" deep , i realize even i dont have that much to spend , but is it worth it ? with all of the stuff it comes with lights, ventalation tds meter all nutes. co2 , aerophonic , top clone camber with light digital read out of temp humidity , reflective film ... pretty much everything ! , but if yours is under 2500 then it would be the way to go!


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 12, 2008)

budled said:


> so what was the final cost of everything ? the jumbo cab i looked at was something like 3-4000 for everthing and its a monster at 8ft tall and 8ft wide and 24" deep , i realize even i dont have that much to spend , but is it worth it ? with all of the stuff it comes with lights, ventalation tds meter all nutes. co2 , aerophonic , top clone camber with light digital read out of temp humidity , reflective film ... pretty much everything ! , but if yours is under 2500 then it would be the way to go!


Not sure on cost yet. Still not nearly finished. But that jumbo you can build for 2000 easily if you use the same materials they use. It is also not 8ft tall it is 78 inches tall. They dont know how to divide. It is ALMOST 8 ft tall but like they say but its is only 6.5. They should say almost 7....And unless you want a heat basket you need to replace the fans after you spend that 3800.00 and deal with monitoing CO2 without a PPM. Or you can chooe to upgrade that to and thats puts you at 4300.00. They also build their carbon filters in house. I heard they dontb use a carbon packer as they are not that effective... and thats the jumbo 4 x 2 x 6.5, the super jumbo (the double) start at 4900 plus all the upgrades...

After that, you would have to upgrade the intakes to make sense.... The 8 ft wide part is true, but i dont would rather have 6' wide. I was condsidering and have plans drawn up for 4' wide that would have been really cool. It would still have a 3' x 2' canopy and utilize part of thewasted floweing stem area as part of the veg mother chamber... I will post the design soon, my buddy is looking into a cab and i didnt show him mine but told him I could build one so may consider taking my 4' wide design to full build.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 12, 2008)

icmag.com has a section for coco.


i really like coco.

what method you want to use? hydro? soil? (coco can be used like soil)


----------



## upinchronic1 (May 12, 2008)

Dude yeah, thanks for the pics, aesome job. Hey did you guys here about the contest?
Smallest 400w cab Contest - *PRIZE!*


----------



## saintgr8one (May 13, 2008)

as your build shows, you have done your homework. Congrats on that and good luck w/ that. You've invested quite a bit of money in your grow. How much are you planning to yield and how often. I am asking this as a stoner question 'cause i am running a ghetto as hell setup right now that is serving its purpose (keeping me high) though only barely.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 13, 2008)

Not nearly done yet, but im thinking 3 plants in flower FIMed. As far as often, I can probably pull every 60 days, or even less if i put the red t5's in for the first 2 weeks of flower...Maybe 40 45 days...

Im really not too conncerned with how often though. It will produce more than i could possibley smoke so that is all I care about. I may only grow 2 grows a year...But I will do some experimenting as well ofr fun and knowledge.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 13, 2008)

Man my temps max at 84.6 and stay around 83 with my exhaust/off all together after running 9 hours now. The light tube fan really does the trick.. Since im using C02 those temps are pretty good. I may even turn down the lighttube fan to raise the temps a few degrees and then just force an exhauset cycle every 3 hours for the hell of it. And then force one right before i open the cab door to clean that weed smelling air.

Overall i guess its a good thing because i have more stealth w/ the one fan running, i will be wasting less co2, and i wont have to worry about the carbon filter effectiveness that much if im not always using it...

Just wish i didn't overkill it. I could always utilize it if i ever quit or run out of C02 i guess..


----------



## genfranco (May 13, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Man my temps max at 84.6 and stay around 83 with my exhaust/off all together after running 9 hours now. The light tube fan really does the trick.. Since im using C02 those temps are pretty good. I may even turn down the lighttube fan to raise the temps a few degrees and then just force an exhauset cycle every 3 hours for the hell of it. And then force one right before i open the cab door to clean that weed smelling air.
> 
> Overall i guess its a good thing because i have more stealth w/ the one fan running, i will be wasting less co2, and i wont have to worry about the carbon filter effectiveness that much if im not always using it...
> 
> Just wish i didn't overkill it. I could always utilize it if i ever quit or run out of C02 i guess..


Man.. just got the go ahead from my better half on getting this deal going ... will probably order this paycheck... here we go again!!!








Ill be doing the 6 inch PVC aeroponic diy deal... im so happy just thinking of the roooom, cab is going to be turned into a veg/Experimental cab.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 13, 2008)

Sweet Genfranco..post some pics when you get it up..i think i have a cab/set-up fetish..lol. Your "otherhalf" is probably ready to ring your nuts..lol. I can see you begging...

Are you putting that in a hidden room or closet? Or will it just be sitting out?


----------



## budled (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the reply .. ya sometimes its just better to build it yourself , this way you know what you are getting!....


----------



## NORML420 (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic! Fantastic! Fantastic! Everything you have done with those cabinets looks prefect!! Keep up the good work and hope you keep giving us info on the set up as you go.
Fantastic!!!!


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 16, 2008)

I hate building things..lol. This is getting ridiculous. I have been thinking about some potential humidity, temp, and odor issues. Thinking a third cab to house the stuff, it would be getting pretty big. Especially since mine is metal i would probably be best on getting another identical cab. My total lenght would be 9'. As I have done my more testing, I have seen my temps get as high as 91 with just the light tube exhaust running...

Worried about res temps and think a water cooler may be the best solution...

Those damn water coolers are pricey... I actually think it would be kind of cool to add another 3x2x6.5 steel cabinet. I mean the entire thing is still only 2 ft deep, so it really wouldnt be THAT intrusive. Just would look like a big external closet. I have noticed in past grows i always was hiding nutes, tools, extra res's, bulbs, bud dryer, etc all over or leaving them out. That kind of kills the idea of stealth all together. I mean your op is as only as stealth as your weakest link right? 

If I had a 3rd cab, I could take a 1ft of the width for a larger flowering chamber. making it 4'x2'. I really didn't want it that large as im just growing for personal use, but i dont want to waste space. I could then add a water cooler, window air conditioner, and dehumidifier into the remaing of the cabinet all towards the top/middle. I would also have space for storing(hiding) nutes, tools, extra res's, bulbs, bud dryer, etc. 

Well a third cabinet would make it larger it would definitely really increase my stealth.
1-Allow me to run a totally closed system so smell wouldnt be an issue whats so ever
2-With the AC I can turn down my light fan making the cabinet quieter.
3-Once again, consolitdate all the tools

This would be quite pricey though.. Probably looking at like a grand...But i think we have all blown cash on stupider shit. This set-up will last me years and I have already invested a good deal. Plus i think it would save me timeand headaches controlling cetain variables down the road.. 

What do you guys think? Am I being stupid? Kinda just want to get it over with and order one..dont want to regret not going "fullmetaljacket" style and change my mind down the road and have them quit making that model of cabinet or something.


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 16, 2008)

As far as water chillers go, it seems like an Ice Probe and thermostat might do the trick for your reservoir, and it looks like it would save quite a bit of skrilla over other water chillers.

And for the air conditioning and dehumidifier, why not get one of those portable air conditioners that doubles as a dehumidifier, and just sit it down in the third cab and just blow hot air out the back?


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 16, 2008)

PurfectStorm said:


> As far as water chillers go, it seems like an Ice Probe and thermostat might do the trick for your reservoir, and it looks like it would save quite a bit of skrilla over other water chillers.
> 
> And for the air conditioning and dehumidifier, why not get one of those portable air conditioners that doubles as a dehumidifier, and just sit it down in the third cab and just blow hot air out the back?


 
Thanks man ill have to look into those probes fro coolin.. I have not seen them. I am hesitant to use my AC as a dehumidifier too as i am afraid it will lower my temps too much when it gets humid. I really want to drop the humidity to like 40 or maybe lower as i hear it forces the buds to create a "protective" layer of resin around the buds. I want my temps to be at 90-92 while the lights are on.

The sentenial controller allows you to use seperate humidity and cooling devices for that purpose.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

nice alot of information
any pics?


----------



## NiceInventionDude (May 18, 2008)

I'm always thinking of the best ways in stealth. I'm thinking of one of those tall Igloo coolers w/ a small 2 plant ebb and flow, CFLs, and PC fans. Tiny, but could work...and cheap. There are those companies that sell the two-door $80 metal office cabinet with lights and fans for over $1400!?! People are always throwing out storage and filling cabs or sell at yard sales. A 48" high cab would be great...just drill some holes for fans, white mylar on inside, weatherproof, hydro, ba-bing!


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 20, 2008)

Definitely NID you can do it real cheap.. Wouldnt want to grow in plastic though personally. Like the idea of a used cabinet...

I think if i went used and got something other than T5's and a little more DIY, i could have pulled off something jsut as funtional for say 600 w/o C02 and advanced controllers.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 20, 2008)

Here is what i was thinking if i were to add AC and Dehumidfier. Still havent decided yet...Any input?






DH- dehumidifier
Dark square - AC
WC - Water Cooler

Ive seen some thermoelectic AC and humidfiers that i might try building. Would really save space and work really well. 5000 btu is really overkill but hard to find a quality AC any smaller. That AC and Dehumidifier would add alot of noise too. Theromoelectic is just the fan noise and i can make a unit 1 ft deep, 1.5 wide and 8" high that does both AC and dehumidifying seperately or together. Will show you a desigh for that soon. 

Help me out people 3rd cab or the DIY thermo device??????????????????


----------



## rockfish (May 20, 2008)

Hey FMJ,

I've been thinking about your prospective third cab since you first proposed the idea a while ago. 

First, let me say that I think you've done a 1st rate job on the project so far.

I'm not sure where you are planning to put this monster, but 9ft of metal cabinets is a bit conspicuous. Especially if they seems to have wind whistling through them and humming machinery inside.  

Aside from that, I think it would be pretty kick ass to have a internally cooled, self-contained cab! I'm not sure what the water cooler is all about though. Wouldn't the AC act to dehumidify as well when it is running. Also, the AC would have to be in a section with separate ventilation or it will heat things up. 

If the room's ambient temp is contributing to the high internal temps, maybe the addition of an evaporative cooler or portable AC outside the cab directed at the intakes would be helpful. 

Maybe it will just take some experimentation on the controller to reach a balance between necessary cabinet ventilation (and heat control) and CO2 administration. I would lean toward increased ventilation over CO2 as I have seen some amazing buds grown without the need for supplemental CO2. 

Also, if I remember correctly from earlier in the thread, you are planning a cross-country move in the relatively near future. Maybe you could see how things are working with the current set-up and add the third cab. after the move if you find it necessary. Hell, you may find the perfect house/apartment and decide to set up a grow _room_. I'm not sure why, but I guess I am discouraging you from the third cab just now... I just think it is a bit overkill. 

I truly wish you the best of luck and look forward to seeing how it all works out!

~Rock~


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 21, 2008)

Yea maybe you are right. The AC though would be behind that wall in the left cab with a "box" on the back just pulling air out the very rear to exhaust out the top. The box and AC both would still be in the cab. The AC would dehumidify but i dont want to cool the cab toomuch and feel i would do so if i were to kick it off it whenever my humidity went over 50%. The water chillerr i think i will still need. I plan on going DWC i think and will use it to keep my res temps perfect.

And you are right, i may not even need any of this. I should wait and see. Thanks for your input and keeping my best interest in mind.

If i do need something additional, I am leaning towards creating my own thermoelectic cooler and dehumidifier and keeping the dual cab design instead of adding a third...

I just wanted to exhaust the cab a little as possible for stealth reasons and the CO2. 

After i did some CO2 waste calculations and hearing how quiet the exhaust is I am less worried. I could run the exhaust for 1 min every 15 min and a 20lb tank would last me 84 days. I don't see i will need to exhaust anymore than once every 1-3 hours in reality at most to keep humidity and temps in check. So I could potentailly get 4 flowering cycles out of a 20lb tank.

here are my CO2 calculations...

Grow room area: 36 cubic feet
Amount of CO2 required: 0.0432 cubic feet
On time: 0.65 minutes
At this flow rate:
If you are using a 20 pound CO2 bottle with a regulator, it will last 43.7 hours.
flow setting 4
4 times an hour 
12 hours on
48 cO2 cycles at .65 min
48 * .65 = 31.2 min a day
C02 tank will last 43.7 hours or 2622 min
using 31.2 min a day
2622/31.22 = 84
*20 lb Co2 tank will last 84 days of usage if I recycle my air every 15 min (this is worst case scenerio, and i will not need to do this)*


----------



## whatapothead (May 21, 2008)

just checking in. still in love with your cabs. if i upgrade in the near future i'm sure you will be getting some PMs from me with questions. 

great job and i'll be watching for a journal.


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

WOW! nice setup!!!

so...How much did it cost?!

i give you props for the design


----------



## nickfury510 (May 21, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Here is what i was thinking if i were to add AC and Dehumidfier. Still havent decided yet...Any input?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no third cab.......if you could put something together like you said..and still keep the 2......thats the road i would go down.......


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

Companies make indoor air conditioners for windows that are too small...you could use one of them and the ducting that comes with. it looks pretty enough to not be hidden


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 21, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> Companies make indoor air conditioners for windows that are too small...you could use one of them and the ducting that comes with. it looks pretty enough to not be hidden


You have a link? I could not find one anywhere. I can't find any AC under 5000 btu for windows or walls..


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Fury


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

i can look. most of them are meant for mid size rooms...not closets. you are looking for cooling, no? i dont know of any system that heats AND cools to keep the right temp


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 21, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> i can look. most of them are meant for mid size rooms...not closets. you are looking for cooling, no? i dont know of any system that heats AND cools to keep the right temp


Yea man just cooling..Thanks if you take the time to look. I looked damn near everywhere and usually you can find anything on the net...


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

Portable Air Conditioners, Room Home & Window air conditioner

this is the _style _im thinking of, not necessarily size. these are a bit big...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 21, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> Portable Air Conditioners, Room Home & Window air conditioner
> 
> this is the _style _im thinking of, not necessarily size. these are a bit big...


Yea but i need to find something that doesnt mix the air it treats and the air it exhausts...thanks for looking though.


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

i believe they have an exhaust duct that fits into small windows. its basically an airconditioner that blows the hot air outside, instead of having the unit hang outside

ive never done that kinda thing before, so i dont know what you need.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 21, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> i believe they have an exhaust duct that fits into small windows. its basically an airconditioner that blows the hot air outside, instead of having the unit hang outside
> 
> ive never done that kinda thing before, so i dont know what you need.


right but that they use air from the inside to run over the fan and exhaust that air out. Do benefit over just exhausting my air. And it would smell.


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

OH. yeah i see what you are saying now! yeah theres no way that would work. you'd have to build another cab too. ok, i see now, my bad.

i dunno what else might work...

possibly keeping the actual room air conditioned, then pumping it into the cab? then the exhaust fans take care of it from there.


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

Man you have done some serious work on that thing!! Very impressive. I'm looking forward to seeing this one advance!


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

I KNOW! youve spent so long on the setup, now all we wanna see is the weeeed!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 22, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> I KNOW! youve spent so long on the setup, now all we wanna see is the weeeed!!



its been almost 4 months and im still building mines!


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 22, 2008)

i guess its hard to get high qual shit that grew up in a cardboard box...so it pays off to have a nice setup


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 22, 2008)

yea....and not only that...this damn hobby is fucking expensive!!!


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 22, 2008)

pays off in the end. if you sell it, or even dont buy other peoples's weed


----------



## nickfury510 (May 22, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> i guess its hard to get high qual shit that grew up in a cardboard box...so it pays off to have a nice setup


fuckin a man......if you put it together right and make sure everything is running smooth it pays off so much...you know what a pain in the ass it is to add or chage shit in a cab full of plants...i do because i like to learn the hard way.


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 22, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> fuckin a man......if you put it together right and make sure everything is running smooth it pays off so much...you know what a pain in the ass it is to add or chage shit in a cab full of plants...i do because i like to learn the hard way.


im just a kid with no 'real' job (by society's standards). i dont have the cash to make a sick grow room. im still inspired by people who can put this much effort into something.


----------



## nickfury510 (May 22, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> im just a kid with no 'real' job (by society's standards). i dont have the cash to make a sick grow room. im still inspired by people who can put this much effort into something.


you gotta work with what you can.....start pricing shit out get your wish list going and start stacking parts...even most of us with good jobs cant just go out and buy all the shit we need to put these together....ive been planning a new area for about a month now and im just starting to get all the stuff i need...and i still will have another month or so untill im done building the area...then ive got to stuff it....it takes time bro......you just gotta decide to do and start doing....you gotta crawl before you walk


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 22, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> you gotta work with what you can.....start pricing shit out get your wish list going and start stacking parts...even most of us with good jobs cant just go out and buy all the shit we need to put these together....ive been planning a new area for about a month now and im just starting to get all the stuff i need...and i still will have another month or so untill im done building the area...then ive got to stuff it....it takes time bro......you just gotta decide to do and start doing....you gotta crawl before you walk


yeah thanks...i think its gonna be a long time before i get my own grow room. im still living with parents, so i gotta do all this shit outside.


----------



## Chronntec (May 23, 2008)

Just wanna say I love the cabinet. Its nice to see such quality put into something, Especially something that grows pot..haha


----------



## strey (May 23, 2008)

ur grow cab is awsome ur gunna make sum good buds  one thing bout the air conditioner thou don't the backs of them get pretty warm sum times? just a thought well hope everything runs smoothly keep up the great work!!!


----------



## piFFstAr407 (May 23, 2008)

ur setup is so badass bro.. i have sum questions for you in regards to mine to about carbon filters and fans.. i cant pm tho


----------



## SomeGuy (May 23, 2008)

Hey man! Great job on this cabinet. I am starting gathering the parts to do something similar. Do you have close ups of the exhaust? How are you keeping wind noise down from your exhaust? How loud is the cab using the fat mat as insulation. I was thinking of maybe regular insulation and then fatmat and panda paper. I want a super quiet cab. I don't plan on running co2, do you think that 250 cfm on the light and one on the exhaust with a filter is enough? Thanks for taking the time out to answer


----------



## co2Meter (May 24, 2008)

Here's an inexpensive CO2 meter:

Indoor Air Quality Monitor

$179.95. Self-calibrating, includes wall plug. Also does humidity, temp.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 24, 2008)

co2Meter said:


> Here's an inexpensive CO2 meter:
> 
> Indoor Air Quality Monitor
> 
> $179.95. Self-calibrating, includes wall plug. Also does humidity, temp.


Looks like a cool little device. I like the chart that descibes C02 levels too. Unfortunately it is only a monitor and not a controller. I can see alot of people using this though to monitor their manual release of C02 that is timed.

Thanks


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 24, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey man! Great job on this cabinet. I am starting gathering the parts to do something similar. Do you have close ups of the exhaust? How are you keeping wind noise down from your exhaust? How loud is the cab using the fat mat as insulation. I was thinking of maybe regular insulation and then fatmat and panda paper. I want a super quiet cab. I don't plan on running co2, do you think that 250 cfm on the light and one on the exhaust with a filter is enough? Thanks for taking the time out to answer


TY someguy. Man i thought those pics i posted covered the exhaust. The fatmat works great. May be overkill though for the entire cab, it was pricey at 260$ too. I would defintely do the doors and util chamber though if i did it again... The cab is silent with the fans running. The only noise it air noise. You can defintely hear the air noise if i run the light fan at 478 cfm. There is nothing i can do to avoid that. But i usually only run it at like 300 which is more than encough and it silents the air a bit. I am still experimenting with ways to silent the air outside the box. For example if i put a towel over the exhaust it floats in the air but disperses it and you can't hear it. Since im rocking those big 8" exhause im thinking of creating a in duct silencer. Even when I roll up a bath towel real tight and put it in the vent i cant hear it outside the room with the door open. It just sounds like i have a fan in the room when im in there. I will keep the thread updated when i finish in duct silencing. 

Yes 250 is def enough for a filter and probably for the light too if they are seperate. Depending on the model of fan you get i would always go as strong as a possible and just run it lower. If you are looking at the S&Ps the 200x is the same size as the 150 that pushes twice the cfm. You can get them for 130 on horticulturesource.com now during a blowout. This is all assuming you have a similar size area to ventalate. 


I can't imagine more close-ups but ill post some pics of it... They are from throught out the design build process so some are missing fatmat, panda etc. Not in any order.

3 8 inch holes an 1 4 inch hole in fan chamber.






This is the 4 inch td-100 to exhaust the veg/mother through smaller can filter carbon filter.












See how the fatmat looks a little loose, there is 4lb cu ft poly foam under the fatmat in "pillows" that i built in to the fan chamber.






Top of box before the vents tips of exhaust were painted and cut to 1/4 inch protruding. That cord isn there either, i was just testing. (also wiped off that dry rease marker)






Break away...






*Ok another reason i did my exhaust like this was for extra odor protection and silence in case i ever need it. I can remove the ducting from the filter exhaust and just exhaust into that top chamber box. I can then place a small ozone generator and there and since the air is bouncing around in that box it will mix with the O3 real good definitely getting all the smell. I could do the same for the light ducting too. So the 8" holes on top would just be "passive exhausts holes" for the air forced into that chamber. I tested it without the ducting and the sair flow noise is greatly reduced too. Leaving my options open.... Actually just using the vents at this point because they look cool..lol. They prbably wont stay. I defintely recommend this set-up if you can pull it have the space. Be mindful that since the hot air from the light is exiting in the same room as the cab though you need a room with low ambient temps or good ventatlition. *

























Hope these help man. I basically didn't want to waste any flower height so i connected the top half of my right cabinet to the left flower area and completely sealed it.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 24, 2008)

Right on man, thanks alot. I am actually going to use some cheaper plastic chambers. 2 - 72'H x 30"W x 20"D. I will be keeping them completely separate for ease of moving. I figure I can get away with just intake and exhaust with the flower chamber as Ive had great success in my closet with this and my light is not air cooled. It will only have a 400W hps for 8 med plants. The veg chamber I want to have a cloning area and a mother area. I am working in vectorworks on a little sketch design. Ill post when I get the first draft done.


----------



## nickfury510 (May 24, 2008)

full.....where did you get the scrubber from...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 24, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> full.....where did you get the scrubber from...


 I order both carbon filters from alternative garden supply. Probably not the cheapest, but they had some deals on ther stuff i wanted... Watch for some companies because they inflate shipping, dont include prefilters etc. I ordered flanges from here as well, but im not using my flange for the 33. The 8 inch fan fits inside perfectly. 

Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics & Indoor Gardening Super Store


----------



## nickfury510 (May 24, 2008)

right on full....this spot was cheaper than anything else i could find...i just got the 33 for my new room im putting together

are you running your vent on a timer or thermo....im sure youve stated this somewhere in here


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 24, 2008)

Running the fan for cooltube off the same timer as my light. The fan for the filter is plugged into my chhc-1 eviro control and only kicks off when my humidy hits 60 or temp hits 92 and the CHHC-1 doesn't release the CO2 while its exhausting. So it hasnt kicked off yet ..lol. Im sure it will later in flower when my plants transpire more...

If i run without CO2 i would just run it all the time during flower to keep fresh air in there and humidity down. I would cycle during veg so i dont get rid off two much of the humidity... but that is just what i have done in past closet/bedroom grows. 

What fan you using fury?


----------



## nickfury510 (May 24, 2008)

i got the td150 for a room that is 3w 2d 5h...

im still so up in the air as to what im going to do with my vent schedual...i guess it all depends on my home made cool tube running right...as far as co2 im pumping air in from outdoors so i dont think ill be needing a co2 boost.(but one really never knows untill your into the thick of it)...i would like to run on a schedual but im really concerned about temps...


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 24, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> i got the td150 for a room that is 3w 2d 5h...


 
sweet, how much was the 150? So you will be pushing 131 at .75 SP. So you will clear the room every 14-15 sec if you want too. Talk about overkill lol... Always better to kill it..

I like the Co2 but after some research, im nt sure it was worth it. I am surprised on how much the CO2 we generate when we breathe... I work out of the house, and in theory i could raise my co2 temps in a 12 x 12 office to above 2000 pretty quickly.....so if i intake house air i feel that my CO2 levels woulld be elevated. I think im putting the cabinet in my office anyway and running it while im working because people leave me alone around then and i wont have anyone over....


----------



## nickfury510 (May 24, 2008)

i think it was around 140 with shipping from an hvac supply house...


----------



## Apass d Weed (May 25, 2008)

go look under filthy fletchs post until u find the one uner cooling sytem for grow room made out of styrofoam cooler ice and fan, the guy is a genius. check out his posts.imsure you would find somthing to help u.by the way i love your set up muc props too u man .


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 25, 2008)

Apass d Weed said:


> go look under filthy fletchs post until u find the one uner cooling sytem for grow room made out of styrofoam cooler ice and fan, the guy is a genius. check out his posts.imsure you would find somthing to help u.by the way i love your set up muc props too u man .


lol im definitely not doing that for so many reasons..but ty


----------



## nickfury510 (May 25, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> lol im definitely not doing that for so many reasons..but ty


 i think i might build one of those....where i live we only have about 2-3 weeks of unbearable temps...it would cost a couple bucks in ice to run one of those things all summer..or all the time....


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> > Hey FMJ,
> >
> > I was thinking about your A/C problem and they have a type called a mini-split A/C. The compressor and air intake is on the outside of the building/cabinet and the blower connects to the compressor through an approximate 3" hole. I dont know if there is an air return to the compressor or not.
> >
> > ...


----------



## nickfury510 (May 25, 2008)

NLXSK1 said:


> FullMetalJacket said:
> 
> 
> > > Hey FMJ,
> ...


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> NLXSK1 said:
> 
> 
> > FullMetalJacket said:
> ...


----------



## nickfury510 (May 25, 2008)

NLXSK1 said:


> nickfury510 said:
> 
> 
> > NLXSK1 said:
> ...


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> NLXSK1 said:
> 
> 
> > nickfury510 said:
> ...


----------



## nickfury510 (May 25, 2008)

NLXSK1 said:


> nickfury510 said:
> 
> 
> > NLXSK1 said:
> ...


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2008)

Whatever, I am not going to argue with you nick...


----------



## nickfury510 (May 25, 2008)

NLXSK1 said:


> Whatever, I am not going to argue with you nick...


im sorry..i didnt mean to come off like a dick...im really just asking why this would be a benifit.....i guess i type aggrsive or something....


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for looking into these. I though about these at first but depending on the make they still either add air to the room being treated or remove air from the room being treated. Additionally anything over 2,000 btu would probably be overkill. I have decided to actually just use my ventalation if i need to. I have been running a week now and my max temp hit 91.2 with the CO2. At that temp, i don't need any cooling.

I ran with for a week w/o CO2 and and just kept the carbon exhaust at like 100cfm 24/7 when the lights were on and allowed the controller to exhauset at night when Humidy got high.

If i do decide to resolve humidity and temp internally, i will go with.
Two Giant ThermoElectric Peltiers & Power Supply - eBay (item 200224934567 end time May-27-08 17:22:58 PDT) 

That auction comes w/ 2 50w but i may add a third. I would need an additional 4" 100cfm fan to exhaust the hot side that would be in my util area. So the whole thing woud set me back maybe 250.00. They make fridges out of these things and wine collers etc. I only have 39cu ft - 6 cu ft for res - 2 cu ft for lights/vent = *31 TOTAL cu ft. *

Thanks again for all you input though guys it is appreciated.


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 25, 2008)

This is a great thread...

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

any pics?...........


----------



## SomeGuy (May 26, 2008)

Here is a rough of my first design. Cabinets are bought and on the way as well as a second fan.  Let me know what you think. OH.. and I just do all soil. 400W hps for flower and a couple 4 tube 2' t-8 fixtures in the veg chamber.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 26, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> Here is a rough of my first design. Cabinets are bought and on the way as well as a second fan.  Let me know what you think. OH.. and I just do all soil. 400W hps for flower and a couple 4 tube 2' t-8 fixtures in the veg chamber.
> 
> View attachment 123866


 
Wow looks good man... Everyone has their own way of doing things and they all work, that is the beauty of it.

I would do the following -maybe no better than what you have

1. The carbon filter in the the flower cabinet. Could you maybe just put it above the shelve and have holes in the shelf? I was just thinking it would better use the space and eliminate that 90 right before the filter. You could even just put the ballast up in that area without its own chamber as well. BigBullballs or something has a similar design to what im referring to.

2. I think 12 plants may be too many. I would maybe do 2 or 3 at most and you yield would be the same or more. Less plants also means less trouble legally i believe in most places.
-If you do decide to do 12 plants you dont need all that height because you will have to keep the reallly small. I would even do two shelves of 6 with two smaller hps lights than go one shelf of 12.

3. I wouldnt waste using 2 carbon filters in the veg/mother/cab. Especially with one fan. Air pressure tends to flow the path of least resistance so you will have to play with it to get both filters drawing good amount of air. Having one up top and just putting passive vents into the floor and shelf will also allow you to simplify what appear to be complicated intakes. This will not decrease you exhauset quality at all...

I had trouble looking at your photo i would make it bigger so other people who know more than i can make comments as well. I think thats a great design and will work nice if you do it how you drew it, i just listed things i would change personally.

Maybe even your own thread would see more action as people dont really look at this one anymore.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 26, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the feedback. rollitup wouldnt let me post something bigger. but I think your absolutley right about the flower filter and the veg chamber. I think I will make necessary adjustment to the design tonight. I was hoping that by not running exhaust tube directly out of the box that I would eliminate noise. I would like as quiet as possible. I will be Sogging so all the plants will be lollipoped and kept smaller. Ive done more with my current setup but the buds get airy. This will be a smaller compartment so I might just do 9 but testing will tell I tried to keep enough height in the cabinet as I do grow fewer/bigger plants once in a while. I have been running a closet for almost 3 harvests now but just want something modular that can move around with me. I invested almost 300$ in the project today but I know that the payoff is worth it by not having to pay for my supply. Thanks again!


----------



## genfranco (May 27, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> Wow looks good man... Everyone has their own way of doing things and they all work, that is the beauty of it.
> 
> I would do the following -maybe no better than what you have
> 
> ...


Good Job..


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 1, 2008)

hey full.did your scrubber come with a flange...i just got mine and it didnt have one..guess i gotta buy it seperate...or make something


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 1, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> hey full.did your scrubber come with a flange...i just got mine and it didnt have one..guess i gotta buy it seperate...or make something


It didnt , i had ordered it seprately. Im not using mine though as my 8" fan fits into the filter real nice. What size flange you looking for?


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 1, 2008)

im using 6" ducting with the 33 filter...


----------



## Anonymous7o2 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn bro, nice work!
how many outlets does your box consumes in which ever room your plugging it into, and is it a 15amp or 20amp breaker the outlets run on.
only reason i ask, cause here in hott fukin sincity, the houses are put up in such a hurry around here and poorly made electrician errors can be found in almost any track house built out here. i've got a Sun System Vii (800watt) light that i tryed to get plugged in the other day and it tripped my 15amp breaker, only the light was plugged in at the time and when the timer kicked it on, poof no more power. sure wish i could have the skills that you've acquired!!! Keep up the good work.!!! Can't wait to see how things grow in your cab. wish i could get my to stay on for more then 1min.

happy building,
mAc


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2008)

have you tried other outlets in the house with your light?


----------



## Anonymous7o2 (Jun 2, 2008)

i want to try and keep my growcab in my bedroom, too paranoid to keep it anywhere else, till i perfect the stealth cab making art like FMJ..... man you can do wonders!!
till then i want to trial and error my grows in my bedroom. i've tested my light on mainly all the plugs that are in the room, still the same result.... doubt i'll find a grow friendly electrician out here to help me rewire a dedicated outlet or outlets, still don't know if one outlet will be enough, i still got alot of other gear to wire up, but nothing as demanding as this light......
mAc


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 2, 2008)

ok... I'm just saying try the other outlets in the house. Your room is probably all on the same breaker. Then you will know whats fucked and can have it fixed. You can only put 1800 watts (barely) on a 15amp breaker.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 2, 2008)

its amps were dealin with not watts on start up of bulb the ballast assit will draw who nows what unless u check with a meter.to be safe better check serious FIRE HAZARD ,OH YEA IM A ELECTRICIAN PM ME IF U NEED HELP.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 3, 2008)

Anonymous7o2 said:


> damn bro, nice work!
> how many outlets does your box consumes in which ever room your plugging it into, and is it a 15amp or 20amp breaker the outlets run on.
> only reason i ask, cause here in hott fukin sincity, the houses are put up in such a hurry around here and poorly made electrician errors can be found in almost any track house built out here. i've got a Sun System Vii (800watt) light that i tryed to get plugged in the other day and it tripped my 15amp breaker, only the light was plugged in at the time and when the timer kicked it on, poof no more power. sure wish i could have the skills that you've acquired!!! Keep up the good work.!!! Can't wait to see how things grow in your cab. wish i could get my to stay on for more then 1min.
> 
> ...


my guess is there is a short in your lighting system......a 15a circuit is more than enough for one 800w lighting....seeing as most portable a.c. units run about 1400w and draw around 6-7 amps can run on the same circuit as a t.v. and other household items.....1 800w item should not be poping a 15a circuit...unless its drawing 12a or more on the start up...which i really doubt....try a new timer also....they can also cause circuits to trip.......


----------



## genfranco (Jun 6, 2008)

thats the bad thing about having it your room... I mean in my room i would not be able torun my system... Shit i have a 55 inch sony in my room with a ps3 a pc ..fans...normal lighting... the tv alone and the pc would be the killer of course... it might have to be out to the garage for you.... plus... if you do need to run a line... usually the box is on the outside of the garage.... you can explain a workshop in your garage alot better than in your room.... good luck


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 7, 2008)

Anon, sounds like an electrical issue. I would definitely get that checked out for reasons more important than growing. All my equipment 600 mh/hps, water chiller, 270 watt t5, air pump, 3 inline fans, 3 circulating fans , 4cfls, water pump, all come in at 14.85 amps total and my wall outlet works fine...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 7, 2008)

u mean amps?


----------



## cake (Jun 7, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> I just want to see this cab full of reefer! lol


x2 hell yeah 

very nice job. 

inspiring


----------



## classclown (Jun 7, 2008)

This cabinet is ridiculous. I hope my grow room turns out to be somethin like this lol. Good shit.


----------



## JumboBud (Jun 9, 2008)

I am getting 2 of the same cabinets. But I am going to use both together for flowering. I am thinking about putting a light mover in it with either a 1000w or 2 400w hps. I am thinking about to so I can have 2 DWC 1 on each side. This will allow me to harvest every month. Grow maybe like 16 plants on each side. My question to you is how can I cut the sides out of each cabinet and attach them together? One big area... I am going to have a seperate cabinet to keep like 4 moms in. and then plant clones on one side. A month later plant the clones on the other side.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2008)

Not that these steeel cabinets arent freaking solid... cause they are... and they are great to mount stuff and all that.... but i have to tell ya... that its not going to look to stealthy no matter what.... I mean ust cause you cant see whats inside it doesnt mean your not going to hear all the noise... anybody standing in the room with the box will know that theres something going on..... the fans will be loud...

In witch case.... if stealth is not your thing... then why not get one of those secret jardin tents?.... I tell yeah.... i have built a steel cabinet.... i love... but will end up using it only for vegging after i recieve my flowering 4,11 x 4,11 ..... Just a thought man if your thinking about stealth..... 


by the way FMJ, That bad ass box fan you got.... is that pretty quiet... would you recommend?... i mean thats alarge unit to have ina grow room.... but if its quiet..it might be your answer to the stealth deal.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow jumbo sounds pretty awesome man..Can definitely be done. As far as removing and entire side of a cabinet i cant speak to. I removed a quarter of the one side. If you remove the entire side be careful as the cabinet uses the steel skin itself as the structure. I would at a minimum leave a 1/2 inch lip around the giant hole to maintain enough integrity...I would even leave maybe the bottom 18" of the side and use 2 dwc res's. You definitely dont need 16 plants in each side when you have the height in these. I will be going 3 in mine using scrog technique and will densly cover 3x2 area with fat tall buds. If you do want to do alot of plants (>12)in a SOG you wont need the height as they will have to be small plants. In that case i would add a "shelf" and do 12 on the shelf and 12 on the floor with lights above each. Also >12 plants and that 1000 would be a waste because you wont need the penetration.

As far as stealth goes genfranco is correct. Anything that has a fan that moves enough air to cool >600 Watt light will be IMPOSSIBLE to silence. But you will have that with any cabinet. I actually use a fatmat insulation and about a 1/16 of white rubber paint. You cannot hear the faintest noise from the cabinet itself but when the lights are on you definitly hear the air coming out of the top. This is not an issue for me as it is in my office. When the fan is on you cannot hear it outside the room with the door wide open. So during the day it looks stealth and is silent, then when 8:00pm rolls around my lights/fan kick on and you can hear it if you are in the room. But I am never in the room during the night and have my office door closed/locked. I have the fans on a remote thats on my keychain to kill the fans in an emergency situation. As soon as i hit that from up to 100ft away, the entire unit is completely stealth. I personally would never use a grow tent because of the way it looks as far as stealth is concerened in m personal situation. I am fortunate enough to have identical cabinets i modified and use as server cabinets that also have fans in them that reside in my office. So if anyone ever asked i could open that one for them to show them. If i run my light fan lower than about 300 cfm i have to run my fan to ven the cab as well. When i do this i run my light fan around 150 cfm and my cab exhauset fan at 100cfm. This greatly reduces my air velocity hence loweing the noise to a point where it is only as loud as maybe a window fan on low(which is about as loud as my server cabinet.) This way it is easy to disguise with something placed next to it you expect to make noise.

Another suggestion is to not use mylar or panda for these cabinets as the funny angles by the doors are hard to deal with. I ripped mine down and used kilz primer and white rubber paint that they use for roofs to reflect light. It says its greater than 90% reflective. It is easy to apply, clean, and looks awesome. I will post pics soon.

I tried the cutting using a jigsaw and dremel with no luck. I ended up using a plama gun and it cuts like butter. I have heard some pople having success with grinders as well. You can rent plasma cutters in many areas just look for tool rental stores and welding supply stores and call them.

Keep me posted on you progress Jumbo and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

fmj, are you using insulated ducting?


----------



## JumboBud (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great reply. I think I will go with the rubber paint. I did find a rental store with the plazma cutter. 
I was thinking to put 2 600w lights on a mover. So eachlight would cover 1 DWC system. And I could move the light down to the level that the plants are at in their growth. Since they will be at different sizes. 
I was thinking SOG with that hight though. Cause with the light mover and the reflectors I will lose maybe 18". ANd with the DWC system like another 18" there leaving me with 3 feet to grow in. 

1.HOw many plants do you think per side? I would like to try to get 1lb per side. 
2.Also what fan do you think for the lights? 
3.And what fan and odor filter? 
4.What do you think about 2 lights on a mover?

This is going to be in my home office and like you will run at night. Right now I have 4 servers in there and get the sound from them during the day. And will turn them off after work and then the cabinets on for the night. So some noise is fine. Will also put 2 fans inside to blow around

I found this DWC aero system.. One per side.
Botanicare : Product Overview : Hydrogardens

Now is the Aero one not the others. What do you think?? Also they show 5" net pots and I want to put 3" which would alow me to put like 20 there. each side.

Again thanks for you help it is needed. I am doing this to save my house as my company is in the real estate industry and we are so slow and dont want to lose my home.


----------



## JumboBud (Jun 11, 2008)

FMJ also will be using CO2. I will have a shorter cabinet for mothers and to veg for a week or 2, then move to one side of the cabinet for SOG growing. If you have a different hydro system you think would work better and give me a better yield let me know what you are thinking. I might be buying the shorter cab for the moms and veg.
Mother Cloner Chamber : 4-32 Clones\Seedlings : Modular Grow Box Series


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 11, 2008)

Shit man goodluck w/ your home. Just be careful as being in jail is worse than selling your home. More plants do not equate to more bud..just more legal issues, trouble taking care of, and a shorter veg time...If you are vegging in another cabinet you will have time to veg your girls as you flower cycle will run 60 days. Even SOG in this space you wont be able to do more than 10 at most.

More plants does not necessaily equate to more bud. I have seen people on here and other forums pull a lb or close to it out of cabinets 3x1.5. Search some supercloset or coolcab grows. These grows i have seen use 4-5 plants. I feel i can do it w/ 3 if i veg for 2 months and get the SCROG dialed in. The light mover will serve no pupose if you get 2 lights. I would get 1 light each side and no light mover. I would even think about going 2 400's. They would be easier to cool and the difference in bud wont be much if any. I use a 478 cfm fan to cool my 600w cooltube alone. I dial it to around 300-320 with a speed controller.

If i were you...and wanted to go 2 lb total.

1. Two 400s, no light mover
2. Highly reflective rubber paint
3. 478 CFM S&P 200x inline fan for the light tube that houses both lights
4. Spend the money you save from not getting the light mover on C02 controller. C02 will increase your yield, and more importantly allow you to run temps around 90. Cooling the light tube alone will allow you to keep your temps at 90. This will mean you will only exhause when your humidity gets above 50% for flower. This will increase stealth and reduce smell.
5. TD-200x or TD -150 and a can 33 carbon filter. You will want to get a speed controller because you will want 200cfm max going through the filter.
6. 4-5 Plants each side.
7. High producing strain like skunk or donkey dick or ppp that grows large thick colas.
8. Use SCROG instead of SOG because you have a small spave and more control. (Most people you see doing SOG would be doing scrog if they could put up a screen in their growroom.)
9. Grow medium...i prefer dwc for ease and fast grwoth. Do whatever, stay away from aero in my opinion unless you have at least some experience with the strain.
10. four small 4" inch fans that are 6$ at wallmart blowing up through the plants to push the c02 up
11. Two 6" or 4" fans to blow the top of the plants. 
12. 3" or larger netposts 
13. Consider a water chiller for the DWC, it will keep the plants healthy and increase growth.
14. At least 6 gallon dwc per plant. So 5 plants 30 gallon dwc. Larger the DWC res, the less maintence for filling, less ph-tds-temp fluctuations.

Now if you will be vegging in another are try to veg them in a dwc bucket you can just transfer...it will be a pain if not impossible to untangle the root system.or...use dividers in the DWC res or uses individual dwc buckets.

edit: i think you mean light hangers not light movers..they are different things. I use light hangers that allow you to adjust height, they dont move horizonally.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> fmj, are you using insulated ducting?


yes? no? maybe so?


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yes? no? maybe so?


No im not. All of my ducting is in the cab. The light ducting is 6" flexible cuting that would love to insulate for heat reasons but i dont know how without loosing my ability to raise and lower my lights...any ideas?

On my exhauset side all the ducting is internal to the cab. I use straight ducting and covered the 90s with that fatmat stuff... Like 3-4 layers. So that i guess is better than any fiberglass insulation. I also painted the ducting with that rubber paint that is about as thick as a quarter after like 7 layers. Overkill really. The ducting doesnt have any noise ...but once again it is all internal to the cab.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 11, 2008)

I may look into flexible ducting for heat applications. It has like think black rubber coating inside. Think this may keep the heat from the ducting down.


----------



## Hawk (Jun 12, 2008)

Lowes was blowing out there insulated ducting last time I was there--switching brands or something. It was only the R8 though. That's prolly to bulky for your purposes. But gawd was it cheap. Like $5 for 25feet instead of $45. I got 100 feet for a project.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

fmj, insulated duct will greatly help reduce air flow noises....

have your light on yo-yo's....give a lil extra insulated duct, not much.....shouldnt be that hard to move at all....


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

everyone is all up on these yo-yos... they are 20 bucks for a string..lol... Just use chain man... cheaper and you make 1/2 adjustments... not enough to say the other is that much accurate on distance.. although it can be adjusted to ANY height... 20 dollars for a string... suck it man.. heheheh...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 12, 2008)

i get yoyos for free


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice... got some more?....hehehe its not that i wouldnt use them or that they arent good... its just for the price... daaaamn,..


----------



## mark63648 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like you are going to have a nice set up. I am about to build a secret unit myself. The good thing is that I can build it and put it in my garage with the rest of my tools (quit a bit) and nobody will be able to tell it is even there. Not even my wife (who frowns on me growing my own). I havent started my build yet. I am planning on starting that today. The one good thing about it being in the garage and having a lot of power tools and equipment that stays plugged in and or running while I am not there is that I dont have to worry about he sound. I am concerned about he smell though. What do you plan on doing to cover the smell?


----------



## genfranco (Jun 12, 2008)

I cant stop recommending it..... DIY ONA buckets!


----------



## hayzy (Jun 12, 2008)

ok so i have to ask, what kind of potential are we talkin about. i know you said you wernt growing alot but say you were....what kinda maximum yeild do you think you could have. were you planning of have a few big ass plants or just a sog grow


----------



## JumboBud (Jun 12, 2008)

FMJ? You dont think I can get 12 to 16 plants SOG on each side? Main Cola grow only?? 
SCOG grow would be better than SOG grow? It would yeild more?
If I do SCOG grow with a 8 net pot DWC on each side that would be the best? I found some 8 pot DWC system for just over $100.00. Not bad at all. I found aero DWC for like just over $300.00. That would be a total of close to $700.00 for 2, to much I think.. And you were saying to stay away from Aero. Alot I read was saying that would be the best to yeold the most and grow the best. Also I am doing CO2 for sure for got to tell you that before. 
I was just thinking if I did 16 SOG main cola grow only and get 1 oz per plant then Im at my 1lb per side per month.


----------



## ducks13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Fmj, 
Do you have any light leaks out of the cabinets? I wondered how well those doors block the light and if you have any that comes out your vents?


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 28, 2008)

No light leaks out of the cabinets. It was challending however on the doors where the locking devices go on the top and bottom of the doors. I ended up painting the inside with a rubberlike substance and just put like 10 coats on the bars so they barely fit through the holes and that stops all light. The cracks in the dorrs themselves dont leak light at all. I put 1/4 inch dens foam stripping around tob bottom and sides. I had to really force the doors shut. After they were shut for two days they compressed the foam and it somewhat held its shape the so the doors are easier to shut now. Now it is a perfect fit. Where the two doors meet in the middle i had no light leakage but i put 1/8 inch foam strips on them anyway. This foam was real low density because the metal touched when i cloed by doors so i had to make sure it compressed enough.

The only light leakage left is from the lighttube intake duct when the lights are on. I stopped 90% by using some womans nylons over the duct. There was also minimal light leakage out from the intakes when the backdraft damners were open but the new hepa filter i am using solved most of that. I have some more pics coming soon now that it is complete. Having issues with the camera. I will get some pics in the dark from the same angle with the lights on so you can see what i mean. 

If you are building i would recommend getting ducting where the insides are black already. I painted the inside of my ducting but it was hard with the flexible duct because once you compressed it there were areas that were not paintable. Becasue of this i had to paint like 1 ft at a time and let it dry. Also make sure that your fans are strong enough to overcome the extra static pressure of light blocking the hood air intake by whatever means you choose. I dont see anyway around this as the light is so intense in the ducts on all the hoods.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 28, 2008)

hayzy said:


> ok so i have to ask, what kind of potential are we talkin about. i know you said you wernt growing alot but say you were....what kinda maximum yeild do you think you could have. were you planning of have a few big ass plants or just a sog grow


 
Potential depends on different variables obviously. But i feel i should be pulling 10 oz easily with 3-4 plants each side and vegging for 7-8 weeks scrog. Beacause i can veg while i flower, i could potentially harverst every 60 days. I had a closet slightly larger that i averaged grew from 9-12 oz in depending on the strain... If i ever wanted more; i do have a third identical cabinet i purchased that can be easily integrated, or i simply use my veg/mother chamber as i have enough height and can move the plants temporarily. I already have red bulbs for the t5. 

Im growing for personal use so that is plenty for me. I hope to run 2 grows a year...Maybe 3. That is more than i could ever smoke while not having a permanent spliff hanging from my mouth.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jun 28, 2008)

genfranco said:


> I cant stop recommending it..... DIY ONA buckets!


LOL, that shits smells man. Maybe if you grow in a garage or something but having the smell around me (like dryer sheets) all the time would driv me nuts....


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 29, 2008)

havnt got to the end yet but lovin it so far btw you have the same boings as me! lol


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 29, 2008)

finished it very nice im impressed i was looking at them superclosets and thinking the same 'cheap generic shite' and could be built alot better/cheaper im constructing a fridge at the moment so real small 2 plant dwc scrog under cfls in the fridge with a freezer up top for bonsai mother/cloner/utility room i wanted to go bigger but am a bit skint atm and had a spare fridge lieing around and airpump/stones from my old lil fish tank havnt spent anything really yet but me and the brother-in-law are designing a 600w self contained unit we plan on making 2 one each when the moneys a bit better will be constructing the cab from sheet metal though as he has a TIG system and plenty experience with it and we can decide the exact dimentions ill be using this for some reference thanks man cant wait to see her full subscribed!


----------



## PurfectStorm (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey FMJ, just checkin back on your project while i'm still scheming up my own.

I will be doing the same thing as you pretty much, with a Sandusky cabinet, but i plan on going vertical inside it. As far as Air Conditioners go, I think I would be in the same boat as you. Even portable air Conditioners are way overkill for a cabinet of your size. Upon looking more into the thermoelectric peltier devices, I believe I may have found a solution.

Thermoelectric solid state air conditioners, electronic peltier cooling devices - EIC

I am not sure if 800btus of power is too little, or if it is overkill for a cab your size with cool tube'd lights. They also have smaller or larger sizes, but I figured 800 was probably the best fit.

The best part is, you can make you cabinet completely sealed because the hot and cold sides stay on either side of the cabinet. They also have an accessory which makes your Thermoelectric AC recessed, meaning you could still have your cabinet almost flat up against the wall, and it wouldn't look conspicious unless youre looking right at it.

I havnt researched it fully, and I dont know how many watts it would draw, nor the most likely hefty pricetag. But I still have a couple more months of research (and fundraising) before I will use it.


----------



## piFFstAr407 (Jul 1, 2008)

that thing is pretty badass, i think im gonna give it a try


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey FMJ,
That is one hell of a grow box you have built there.How is it going,are you growing yet.


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jul 3, 2008)

wow this is probably the nicest and most stealthiest all-in-one
stalth grow box nice job man


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jul 3, 2008)

PurfectStorm said:


> Hey FMJ, just checkin back on your project while i'm still scheming up my own.
> 
> I will be doing the same thing as you pretty much, with a Sandusky cabinet, but i plan on going vertical inside it. As far as Air Conditioners go, I think I would be in the same boat as you. Even portable air Conditioners are way overkill for a cabinet of your size. Upon looking more into the thermoelectric peltier devices, I believe I may have found a solution.
> 
> ...


 
Yea man i looked at those. They wantt 2000 for them though and 300 for the inset thing....


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 12, 2008)

All I can say is Holy Fuck. That is one bad ass unit you go there. I've been reading the shit out of this forum and I gotta say that this is the best thread I've come across as far as in dept step by step cabinet making. Thank you for all the information you've posted. Please give us an update as soon as your able to. Would like to see the final project. I'm planning on building something similar to your unit but I think I still got more learning to do (building and growing). Hopefully in about 3-4 months I'll give it a shot. Also when you get a chance please post the equipment you used and the cost so we could get final figure on this great investment you've made. Once again TY.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Doc.

I will be updating tomorrow i think with some changes i made. I started my first grow on the 4th of July and have been busy with that thread but do want to finish this one out. 

All you guys... *Doing C99xA11 and maybe another strain. If you are interested stop by grow journal; the link is in my signature text. I would apreciate any advice.*


----------



## mars2penny (Jul 13, 2008)

FMJ, missed message, please reply. Need to know what you think of turn key
operations? can spend the money, don't want to be ripped.


----------



## mars2penny (Jul 13, 2008)

Will your lights drop to your plants, or will you lift the plants to your light?


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jul 13, 2008)

mars2penny said:


> Will your lights drop to your plants, or will you lift the plants to your light?


 
The mother cfls are stationary, i will simply change their wattage for instead of height.

Both the t5 and hps are on yoyo hanger things. So yes they raise and lower and the plants stay stationary. They are like 10 on ebay inclusing shipping. Same ones that are on the htg website.


As far as mass produced cabinets if you want to but one, i personally think the SuperCloset is the best value on the market right now. I say go with the 400 watt and no CO2. 600 watts is too hot i read. Depending where you live you are looking like 2300-2400 including shipping for a real nice unit with everything you need. If you pay money order or check they may knock some money off. At least that was the offer they made me when i called to ask questions.


----------



## OneHit (Jul 21, 2008)

FMJ, have you ever thought of posting your design and walkthrough in the FAQ? All the cab designs there have no pictures anymore, so are kind of useless. You have such a great design, and I would love to have one similar to yours, and dont want to spend a few grand...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 29, 2008)

FullMetalJacket said:


> I ended up painting the inside with a rubberlike substance


What is this substance and where did you get it.  I want it


----------



## Steve Hengsperger (Aug 14, 2008)

For odor control, highly recommend the lotus Sanitizing System. Mist it in, yes, it saturates the ozone into the water, not the air....perfectly safe this way and way more effective.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Aug 14, 2008)

Steve Hengsperger said:


> For odor control, highly recommend the lotus Sanitizing System. Mist it in, yes, it salow levels in the res?turates the ozone into the water, not the air....perfectly safe this way and way more effective.


Wow man , i checked those out. They look pretty cool. Kind of expensive though at 140$. It was one of Time magazines products of the year so the shit must work. Something ill definitely be looking into further. I also weight lift and in the summer my forhead tends to break out. I heard ozone does wonders for the skin. I can think of a million uses for this. I wonder if anyone has experimented with ozone in a dwc res?


----------



## PceNluV (Aug 18, 2008)

gotta say it man, just read through the whole thing love it im gonna go and check out your grow right now, love your work, i love to build shit myself too, i might build a cabinet when i move back home but now the closet thing will work haha, ttly peace


----------



## jorda (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to say that is one amazing cabinet setup.
Very impressive work!


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Aug 22, 2008)

I like it. haha. i was thinking of doing something like that. but i couldn't do anything that big 1. cause i don't have the $. and 2 because im 16 and live at home. i ended up building a 3 ft tall 2foot wide 2 foot deep box thats pretty shitty. anyways nice job


----------



## tommyfergie1 (Aug 24, 2008)

you have to be 18 on this site man ...


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 24, 2008)

wow amazing design
i want to build something like that one day


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Aug 24, 2008)

that was a typo...
im 19
i know it's sad that i still live at home. lol


----------



## LoganSmith (Aug 25, 2008)

I will read the rest another day, 12 pages is a good start to a great thread. 

Taking one step at a time will lead you miles....


Peace-


----------



## superskunkxnl (Aug 27, 2008)

typo? 19? whys your name 92 then mr. friendly lol


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Aug 28, 2008)

random numbers


----------



## blackhat (Aug 29, 2008)

SimpleSimon said:


> I fucking love the innovation on this site. We should just all build rockets.... rockets that you can grow pot in.....


Well said SS.


----------



## specialkayme (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey FullMetalJacket, I was planning on building a new cabinet, and was wondering what your input was.

I noticed you were using a S&P 200x as a vent for your cool tube. I was wondering if you thought that fan provided adequate ventilation to your cab, or if you thought it was possible to go with one a little bit smaller?

I was planning on using a 400 watt hps, having one fan for exhaust and one for the cool tube. Any help you could give would be appreciated.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 20, 2008)

Im in awe of your abilities, Nice fucking box you built!! +rep


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 21, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Dec 25, 2008)

currently doing ak47,18days into12\12

see my a11xc99 link in sig if interested


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 2, 2009)

first of all respect for the project u built it looks very high end!!! i was considering doing something like this before i started researching deeper in the matter where i stepped over the auto flowering strains that are on the market. i was very wary in the beginning due to their new appearance in the market and not much feedback but when i realized their abilities i changed my building concepts completely. I mean i had to have 3 chambers for my babies if they weren't auto flowering and this would present all the issues needing to be solved as you have so eloquently. The thing with autoflowering strains is that u only need one room since light schedules remain consistent throughout grow. because im always looking for ways to improve my cabinet i have found this thread class A on building... so congrats. I built mine out of wood im from europe so no wall mart i went to praktiker after drawing out my box i found there the wood in the color i wanted it and they cut it to the dimensions i wanted i paid like 125 euro which is about 175 $ for the cut wood only but it was good wood and my girl liked the color which will blend in with the room. because i wanted stealth i have designed my cabinet to look almost like a normal cupboard for clothes or jackets its abit deep its 0.8m deep 1m wide and 2m tall!! in general i have noticed that wood works as a better insulator when it comes to noise especially but also/heat/light since it doesn't vibrate as much as steel and is heat/light resistant. i am using a 175m3/h RVK fan which is 100% silent however where the air is intaken or exhausted the air blowing makes some noise. i started without a cooltube to discover that temps reached crazy highs of 97+ when my exhaust was off now i just placed my 400sonagro light (hps with blue spectrum added) in the cool tube attached ducting which intakes air from the top of the room to take it through the cool tube, ducting, fan and i use my carbon filter as an out. i saw u mentioned that this would work even though it wasnt the right thing to do. so in order to direct the air comming out of the filter i used its cardboard box which i sat and taped all aroung and inside for more than 2 freaking hours but finally made airtight. i made a 10cm hole on the other side and taped to the whole leading outside(same dimension whole on top right of cabinet. when making i didnt realize that it was supposed to take the growroom air in from it but rather in to it from the fan but when im done with this grow il fix it right!! i am not sure if my exaust fan is enough i think i might add a bigger one for the cab 375m3/h with a bigger filter and use the small inline fan only for the cool tube but all these amendments will be made after i got some bud to smoke. in general i think it was much easier to build than the steel cab and it definitely cost me much less. by the way after adding the insulated ducting to the intake of my fan the cool tube and the additional ducting on the other side i noticed a great decrease in noise i think this is because i used a 12,5cm diameter ducting which fits the cool tube to a 10cm intake fan and i think this worked as a silencer i think. i still need to find a 12v transformer to place my computer fans in the intake of the room to force air in. i still havent found optimal timings for my fan going on so i have it on as long as the lamp is on and in the middle of dark period for 30' but this doesnt allow me to place co2 in and i have a great issue with low humidity. my humidity when i wake up is under 10% as the meter gives me no reading tempts are good they range from 70 to 85 but i cant seem to raise humidity effectively. i mean i bought a humidifier but with the fans on they suck everything out any ideas?? this is the main reason il add an extra fan but i cant now i have to wait till harvest any ideas on how to balance these elements?? im sad this thread has been left aside by all as this could really turn out in a very good lesson for any person seeking to make their own cabinet!!! peace love and respect always!!!


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 12, 2009)

also added my cams...i have 3 in there.

Here is one..to read my params






here is what i see downstairs on my cpu or when i connect remotely. 






and what i see from the cam in my flower chamber..







Not only do they go to my cpu, they go to my tv on a separate input. That's the tv they go to and that blue room is my office so they go to my pc in there. Need to put them wires in that runner.... The cabinet is situated upstairs from here in a spare bedroom.


----------



## synax (Jan 12, 2009)

FMJ, you have done an exceptional job on these cabinets - I can't wait to have enough space for something that size. When I do I will definitely be using your posts as reference when constructing. I am currently building a much smaller cabinet and hope it turns out well.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 12, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 12, 2009)

LVsFINEST said:


> subscribed


you a vegas guy too i take it?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 12, 2009)

FullMetalJacket said:


> I now need to cut. I originally tried a Dremel rotary tool but burnt up the motor as the steel is too thick. That piece of shit..loud as hell too.
> 
> *I was forced* to purchase a plasma cutter that i plan to sell after this on ebay.


lol mad rep


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope, I'm not from Vegas. I was really really impressed by this thread tho. I'm in the works of making my own grow cabinet as well and this thread will surely come in handy. I haven't got through this whole thing yet, but I just noticed the quote from the guy above me... You had to buy a plasma cutter? I just picked up some hole saws for my drill, I really hope that will do the trick.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 13, 2009)

did you ever sell it? Or is it your garage waiting to cut someones door off?


----------



## psycosatan (Jan 13, 2009)

screw ne one who says to buy a cab. they dont make a cab for ur house that goes floor 2 ceiling. keep on building it will be well worth the effort when u are all done. when u finish ull have plants stacked from the bottom to the top.... sounds like a good idea for me i got an inset in my wall that i could fab a cabinet in no time. i think u just gave me an idea for myself. thx. and keep up the good work sir


----------



## FullMetalJacket (Jan 14, 2009)

yea i sold the plasma.

I don't kno if you need it but i have no tools and im not very handy building things. The elite cabinets steel is twice as thick as the normal.

im sure alot of shit would work. I just know a jigsaw and dremel did not for me.


----------



## OneHit (Jan 14, 2009)

You guys could also try renting a plasma cutter from home depot


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 14, 2009)

FullMetalJacket said:


> I don't kno if you need it but i have no tools and im not very handy building things.


Not handy and building things? I call bullshit!


----------



## Shrike (Jan 30, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## vlunatrainwreck (Feb 3, 2009)

my sun light shed is the shit love it piece of art


----------



## kingswisher (Feb 3, 2009)

damn full ive been readin this post since tha first page. and all i can say is damn i never seen this much quality in a cab, a stealth cab at that your work is astounding. wish mines looked like dat lol. butcha have you started growing anything yet?


----------



## 1freezy (Apr 12, 2009)

FullMetalJacket said:


> As far as mass produced cabinets if you want to but one, i personally think the SuperCloset is the best value on the market right now. I say go with the 400 watt and no CO2. 600 watts is too hot i read. Depending where you live you are looking like 2300-2400 including shipping for a real nice unit with everything you need. If you pay money order or check they may knock some money off. At least that was the offer they made me when i called to ask questions.


I do think your right about the 400w in the supercab. I really like yours though looks neat an clean. On my way to check on the grow! Keep up the good work!


----------



## AegisOner (Dec 19, 2010)

FMJ you da man! that's an awesome cab!


Respect!
aeg


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 3, 2013)

I lurked here many years ago and never forgot this post. Took many searches to find but it was worth it!


----------



## ClassAcura (Jan 4, 2013)

From personal experience, you are wasting your time and money with cabinets. An empty room works best.


----------

